# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt6



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

happy


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just marking


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

new thread already   chatterboxes


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Woo hoo for finishing work Kara, must be a relief.

Taffy, poor you, you're having a rough time. It's great that they are looking after you regularly though


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Kara ur a free lady for a  while now then hun   I Hope you are ok  

Taffy big hugs to you hope your ok hun  

Big hugs to you all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy hope you are ok you are having a rough time of it ..i think baby taffy will be coming early    kara you better keep an eye on your cankles lol i had them but not till the end and when in labour they were massive when i caught a glimpse of them i said to midwife is that normal..apperently it is to do with hormones


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking for now.. much love to you all xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies how are you all?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just marking


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi how ya doing

19 weeks today woo hoo

been emailing kiddisave as i have been expecting car seat adapators so i emailed them last week and they said they would chase them up and i heard nothing so i email again today and was told they are not in til end feb at the earliest i chose to cancel and within 5 mins they called and will have some on the way in 2 days lol

im potting house the house doing some jobs and waiting til 3pm for my snack lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh what a pain

Yeah 19 weeks today, hard to believe

Hows the BH's today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it still hard to believe even as the weeks pass lol

im having lots of BH again today but they do ease when i rest so thats good


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just marking


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, just thought I'd pop and say hello, booked my first scan today. Yey! Do you have a 12 week scan aswell or no? x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news ffydd

yeah you will get discharged from the clinic and then your midwife will arrange a 12 week scan for you


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara, got so many questions. Lol. Will it be a problem to transfer from the Heath to my local hospital after the first scan or is that automatic?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet you have ask away and im sure one of us can help

no this is what normally happens, you get discharged from the clinic, you can make an appointment to see you gp now and he should then put you in touch with a midwife who will see you and book you in for a 12 week scan

luke is out fixing up his car so im chilling on the sofa, getting uncomfy now


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome ffydd.  I made an appointment with my GP and then was told to go to the reception and make an appointment with the midwife.  When I saw her (about 8 weeks) she made an appointment for my 12 week scan and for a home visit for a booking appointment.  I think each area does things different, but just ask your GP as what to do.  

Like Kara said ask your questions, I still have loads and someone can always answer them for you.

Kara your not having a good time at the mo are you.  Have you asked your midwife about a support belt?  Rob normally messes with his car, but we had our new one last week so he has nothing to fiddle with and he's not allowed to touch mine (as it's a lease  )

I've just sky + that programme about the maternity unit on tomorrow on channel 4, don't know if thats a good idea though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah every area is very different, my midwife wouldnt see me til i was 10 weeks!

claire im ok just cant get uncomfy, baby is laying in a really strange postion , think and hope baby is turning

luke has to get his car sorted in time to get a remap at the end of feb, he needs it for drift comp in april

im gona watch tomorrow night and im not sure if its a good idea either as at the moment i have no fear of the birth!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I need to watch it as I'm scared s**tless, so need to get used to it.  I saw a couple when I did my training years ago and they weren't the best, so kinda put me off.  I have a small pelvis too so am a bit concerned about that.  But I'm sure everything will be OK  

I think baby is using my bladder as a trampoline tonight, the little monkey.  Or I have a water infection starting.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks both, rang doctors today to make an appointment and the receptionist was really arsey with me and said I didn't need to see a doctor, I just needed to go down and fill out form (I'm assuming for the midwife). Receptionist at IVF Wales was shirty with me as well today, spoke to Debs though and she was lovely as usual. x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ffydd maybe you fill out form then get appointment with midwife i cant remember    i watched loads of birth programs used to record them all least you know to expect then


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd sorry you've had a bit of a difficult time.  I think some surgeries do it that way.  Are you able to get a GP appointment without telling the receptionist what it's about?  

Hope everyone is OK?

I may not have time to post later as I need to clean the house before the midwife comes tomorrow morning.  Will see how tired I get.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

claire dont do too much cleaning, hope its not a water infection

miriam i have watched a lot in the past and gona start watching births again i think lol

im so tired, was awake half the night with cramp and farts lol what a fab combo lol never mind no work which makes it easier. car seat adaptors came this morning yay yay

little update

taffy is back in hospital, they are keeping her in to put her on a drip and steriods to see if that was sort her out, im sure we all send her our love

how is everyone today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd i just went into my surgery and they pasted my info to MW who rang me and made an appointment for house visit.

Claire good luck with MW visit is that your first i had mine when i was 9 weeks

Kara hope you managed to get comfy

Well i'm just not sleeping, its not that i'm uncomfy or anything like that.  Don't know whats wrong, thing is my energy levels are depleting then and i find it hard to concentrate.  I'm a poor sleeper anyway, but the more i am worrying about it the worse i am getting.  I think i'm hormotional as well.  I'm just so tired!!!  Sorry for me post guys, but feel like ****.  Maybe i'm coming down with something, i'm seeing con and MW on friday maybe they can suggest something

taffy hope your ok and your blood levels come down.

My brain has gone to total mush and i can't remember who is on this site lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lack of sleep sucks big time and effects everything, i think its even worst if your a poor sleeper anyway and yeah the more you worry about not getting enough the more you dont sleep.....its not good at all

are you managing to get to sleep and wake up?




these braxton hicks are ******* me off now and im trying to ignore them as much as possible, as soon as i get out of bed on they come. it just scares me a little

off shopping later with my mum, tescos has a few little bargains i wana pick up.....now i have to find something to fit!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Managing to get about 3 hours, wide awake then.  Through the morning then just feel totally exhausted and can hardly think

Hope BH's calm down hun

Enjoy Tescos


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats bad no wonder you feel yuck. maybe your mind is racing cause your scan is next week? 
could you take a few days off work? i know this is something you wouldnt wana do but it might help, im sure you midwife and con will help

think i better drag my **** out of bed and do a few jobs before i go out. dunno why everything seems an effort at the moment lol, oh and im getting out of breathe all the time not too feels like i smoked 20 **** lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe all the appointments coming up are worrying me, especially the scan as that one is the biggy.  Con will probably suggest staying home doing nothing for a few days.

I'm also breathless and my lungs feels like i have been smoking.  Also, coughing a bit, and yucky stuff coming up TMI


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep the 20 weeks one is a biggy, i always get very nervous before scan even now! mad i know but natural im sure

yeah having a few days of nothing might well help

can you get home early today for some chill time?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a hope hun, my job is so busy at the moment 

Yeah maybe i can relax after scan, i suppose its understandable.

What bargains you going for today then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn it 

i hope you manage to sleep better tonight, could you manage try a warm bath before bed to relax you

im gona get a baby grooming kit which is reduced from 14.99 to a tenner so thats good value and my mum is gona get some blankets and sheets, might go in to toffee apple for a look too. need to get a  couple of extension leads for lamps etc. i know there is something else but brain isnt in gear yet lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I nearly passed out after a bath the other night so a bit afraid to have one.  I came over all faint and was nearly sick.  Sorry for the moan i'm feeling really sorry for myself today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

umm not a good idea if you alone then, tell your con this too

hey dont apologies for voicing your concerns and allowed to moan when you feel crap


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Got to go to tescos to get cat food the cat is driving me insane.

Speak later, enjoy your shopping


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off too now ive found something thats fit lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shopping done

got a mop and bucket lol and some more baby bits including a birthing ball so i can sit on it and sway from side to side to try and get baby to move to head down.

wilkinsons have some bargain on closer to nature bottles etc so i brought some bottle warmers as i hadnt got any, just incase i need to bottle feed


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Well I've given up on the cleaning, thought she can take us as she finds us.  It's not like it a mess here anyway.  And I just answered the phone and she's not coming in the morning now, she's coming in the afternoon instead, so will just put the hover over when I get up.  

Had a real crap day in work, so am just gonna have a soak in the bath and wait for Rob to get home to make me tea.

Having some pains today, they started in the night.  Kinda feels like period pains, thought that would have settled by now, and am also having a bit of pressure around pelvis area.  Think I will check with the midwife tomorrow.

Michelle no it's my 2nd visit with the midwife, the first one was a quick one where she took basic details, filled some forms and booked my scan appointment.  This one is the full booking in appointment, which is a couple of weeks late as she was on leave.  Hope your sleep patterns improve.

Kara hope your OK


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just thought I'd say I went to the GPs today and filled out the forms, they gave me some leaflets and some information, they were really nice actually. Feel a bit better now, although I feel like I want to do a pregnancy test every day, just to check. Not that I can afford it, Lol.

There's a tummy bug going around work too and I'm a bit worried I've picked it up, felt sick all day and couldn't finish my lunch, it's too early for morning sickness surely, I'm only 5 weeks today. x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd I'm glad you feel better about GP today.

I still feel like testing even now, it's natural.  But you don't need too really.

We have that bug going around as well, just hoping that I don't pick it up either.  No it isn't too early to have morning sickness, I felt sick even before I found out I was pregnant, and I've found that I still cant eat the same size portions as before, I just have to eat smaller meals more regularly.  Hope it settles for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd morning sickness you poor girl, some people get it early. glad the form filling went well, btw i found i got really annoyed at things in early pregnancy, i remember a mac donalds lady telling me i couldnt park there and i lost it lol

claire sorry you had a crap day at work, i know how that can put a real downer on things. i had the worst pains coming up to and after 12 weeks when the uterus starts to move out of the pelvis, some pains i had really hurt

i tested the day before my first scan!!! i just couldnt believe i was actually pregnant and sometimes still cant which is crazy considering i now have a massive bump that kicks me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy thinking of you and sending my love. hope that they can sort your levels out.  

mini sorry to hear you not having a good day.   good luck for scan and cons app.

claire sorry you have had a bad day in work, and that you are having pains.  

hi to everyone.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara thats what I thought it was, but feeling the pressure concerned me a bit.  But thinking about it I would feel pressure with everything moving up.

Think I'm going to have a bath when Rob gets home, to see if that helps.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

who watched born every minute?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

mimi, hope you get some sleep tonight and tomorrow is a better day for you

 Kara, hope those BH are behaving and you are making the most of being a lady of leisure. 

 Fydd hope the sickness passes, has it sunk in yet, congrats

 Claire hope tomorrow is a better day in work and those pains go away, sure it your body stretching and adjusting

 Taffy, hope you are ok, you are having a tough time of it  

 to everybody else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers pix, im still having loads of BH.

taffy is in hospital still and getting very good care


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh poor Taffy, a real rough pregnancy it will be nice now to get a bit further along and for teeny taffy to make a little early appearance.

Those BH must be getting you down Kara. My friend had them from early on and safely went to term (well 10 days over!) and delivered a healthy 10lb 9oz using just a tens machine. Hope thats some reasurance. Well apart from the 10lb 9, you're too petite for that weight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

**** no 10lb baby for me please lol 

i am calming about them now and as long as they dont get painful again im ok about them, it did worry me alot at first.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

No Kara I think you are going to be closer to the 7lb   we'll start taking bets in April! Hope they don't get painful again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol my mum is already guessing when baby wiill arrive and weight lol

think i need to crash out

i will have to open a betting book lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

night Kara, we'll open that book in the meet


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

poor taffy shes in the best place but must be getting cheesed of now tell her we are thinking of her   mimi i hope you are ok tonight and manage to get a good nights sleep   ffydd poor you to you got sickness real early   claire hope you are ok tonight aswell do you have any more pains?  
i had my ct scan this morn was scanned after drinking lots of water then given dye in arm which makes you feel real warm all over and like i had peed myself lol  had to go for a walk to let it go round body then was scanned again and also given a remote controlled dye injection all very high tech i tried asking questions but no luck nurse said i should hear within the week   on brighter note this afternoon i copied ravan and took maia to clarks she has a size 2g feet and came away with little pic wearing her new pink shoes that cost £23 there was no sale on in my local clarks   kara i watched birth program and wanted to slap the husband how annoying was he! and what was the son doing looking down that end of the bed


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wow that scan sounded very high-tec. Hope the results are good and you get them soon. Aw a milestone for Maia, lovely to have a pic


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

was really thorough bet the machine cost a bomb ..i have a follow up booked 4th march but that was from normal ultrasound scan in december they sent me for this after i booked it so better not be waiting that long will be on the phone otherwise!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

too right, always chase up!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm watching recording of born every minute Kara and can't believe that an 18 year old is watching his mother give birth and oh my what a dick the father is


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies

I think I've caught the no sleeping bug  , I think I'm gonna change the side I sleep on to see if I can get more comfortable.  Still have some pains, gonna have the midwife check it out this afternoon.

I sky + it so gonna watch it later.

Kara how are you this today.

Michelle hope you managed to get some sleep.

Ffydd hope the sickness settles for you.  Try some ginger, biscuits or drink that helped me.

Hope everyone else is OK.

I'm off to tesco to restock the fridge and cupboards, and maybe pick up some baby things if I spot anything.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I watched that prog too and the father was an **** and having a teenage son in the room is disgusting and theres no need for it. I dont think he even wanted to be there tbh, he looked so uncomfortable and the mum was getting on my nerves by the end not even trying to push!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

miriam hope the scan shows up all clear, sounds very high tech and fancy feeling like you peed yourself lol. wow maia has shoes woo hoo your in trouble now 

pix and cath oh yeah that dh needs a slap but maybe its his way lol, i woould have gone off my head if luke tried to lokc me in a bathroom 

mimi happy birthday for today

claire i woke at 8am and then went back to sleep and havent been awake long lol, hope the mw appointment goes well and deffo check with her about the pains, have you brought yourself a book yet?i found a day by day or week by week guide really handy. you can google pregnancy week by week too. claire there are some good bargains in tescos every now and then

ffydd how are you today?

mum ravan, ebonie and popsi hope you girls are well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers Kara

I watched one born every minute and wondered if i was going to be like that lol.  I suppose we won't know until it happens but ooh it looks painful.

Still no sleeping i was watching tv at 2 until 4, wide awake.  Knackered now though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you get any nice presents?

i didnt think it looked to bad lol think im in for a shock when its my turn lol. did you know you cant have an epidural within 12 hours of having clexane? i suppose this wont effect you too much as your being induced and you only jab once a day, i gona have a chat with my con about this as i at least want the option if i need it

you should have seen lukes face when they got some tools to maybe cut her! cutting is probably my worst fear over everything


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I did feel sorry for her, she was absolutely knackered.  I know her dh was an ar*e but she had been throught the mill

I'll ask con nearer my time about options i'm just enjoying being nearly 20wks and have the same to go lol

Don't you stop clexane at 38 weeks


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Mimi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i carry on til term if not longer due to family history, i stop it when i get a show!!! if i get a show lol

almost half way, thats an amazing feeling, baby will get stronger all the time now and will be beating you from the inside out soon lol

next week looks like it could be amusing lol.i certainly wouldnt want tv cameras watching me give birth


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I will continue to watch.  I wander how that little baby is with the bowel problem bless

I can feel more movement all of the time, which is wonderful and it seems to be getting stronger.  

I know nearly 20 weeks, hard to believe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

feeling movement is so reasuring isnt it?

yeah poor little baby and she had to wait 6 hours to see him, christ i would be getting them to wheel me down in the bed lol

i wonder if we will ever believe it cause i still have a problem believing it is actually happening to me which is really strange lol, i walk into the nursery and feel like im in someone else house lol maybe thats cause its the best room in the house lol

trying to decide what to have for lunch. umm not sure


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheese on toast i think yum yum

gona put on another wash in wash out on my hair later, the last one is completely out now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm desperate for mine to be cut

Hows the BH's today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im growing mine now well at the moment anyway lol

im still having plenty of BH but deffo not as bad as the ones ive had in work as im able to rest when i want and that must help plus i think the baby is turning, i keep feeling baby in the transverse position but today the kicks feel different so maybe baby has completely turned! not sure. im pleased im not getting any painful BH's cause the painful ones are what scares me.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah must be really scarey, keep resting up.  Do you know if it is a family thing or has it just happened with you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my mum had them but later in pregnancy, my first tightenings were at 19 weeks but not painful and only very brief, ive done alot of reading up as you would expect and they can happen to some people but not to others and are more common in second pregnancies!

the mw said she had them on her first but not on her second and third child and she thinks it helped her in the long run as they are very much like early contractions, i laughed and said not too bad then lol

i get them most walking up and down stairs, getting out of bed and when baby tries to turn!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I get pains when i turn but i think mine are ligament.  They go then 

At least you know what to look out for lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i still get ligement pains and like you when turning, the BH are very different and my whole uterus tighenings and feels like stone, my mum was rubbing my bump yesterday and i had one and she felt the difference.

im craving something sweet now lol. omg i have a new drink, vimto wow its lush

are you doing anything tonight for your birthday?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve is away but going out for a bar meal with my friend.

I know where baby is lying now as it is uncomfy sometimes lol

I love ribena and lemonade i drink loads of it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shame he is away but a meal with a friend sounds lovely

i think im deffo into the uncomfy stage but a little more comfy since my bump is now growing outwards lol

i think my craves vit c and has done on and off for ages


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not to bad just know where tiddly thomas is lying.

Got to go, got banking and mail to sort.  Speak laterz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i better do my hair and iron the curtains ready to go up later yay yay

im not in any system at home yet but will sort that maybe after next week. rex loves having me at home lol

dont work too hard


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle

Forgot to wish you a happy birthday earlier.  Hope you have a good day.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire how did the mw go?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm still waiting for her to arrive, she should have been here at 3pm.  Gonna give her another 15 mins and I'm gonna ring her.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet she will be there any minute hun

luke is away for the night as he is in bridgend and working til 9-10pm so not much point in coming home to go back for 7am


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Lets hope.

Oh the whole bed to yourself.  I love it when Rob's night, but suppose I'm used it now after 11 years.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i will miss him lol i know im a soppy sod really, not use to sleeping alone, think rex might have to come to bed with me


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i just went on ******** and loads of people had wished me a happy birthday, it made me cry!

Kara i hope you won't miss Luke to much, steve is home tomorrow i'm looking forward to that

Claire hun did she turn up?

I've had my appointment for my gestational diabetes through, i thought it was at 28 weeks but i think it works out 25/6 weeks

How is Taffy does anyone know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi aww thats nice

i didnt know you have gestational diabetes

taffy is still in hospital as far as i know, havent heard from her today. she is being looked after and they hope she can get to 37 weeks, baby is measuring around 7lbs now!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday mini hope you have a lovely meal with your friend.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Family history of diabetes so they have to test me

Oh i hope she is ok, poor thing

Thanks queenie, you ok?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats good they will test you for it. do you do to hospital for that?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah you have to starve then they give you a high dose of glucose and you have to sit around for 2 hours.  I don't think i have it i feel to well. The drink is going to be fun i'll probably hurl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar overdose lol

mopping the floor causes braxton hicks lol, feels like i have loads of appointments coming up lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a few now, but it means time off work so yey

Stop mopping the floor then silly, you are supopose to be resting the house work can wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke might be coming home now, fingers crossed lol

time off work is always good.

on the plus side i think mopping and bending is helping baby turn


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats good news if Luke is able to come home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah he is gona let me know in about an hour

where you off for a meal?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The Harp, its just up the road from me.  Not sure what i want but definitely pudding.  If i have got diabetes i'm going to make the most of it until i'm diagnosed lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh pudding is so good, deffo enjoy now just incase lol

i was gona hang my curtain but decided against that lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

See you laterz, going out now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Mimi, hope you had a lovely day and a nice meal
Kara, Claire, hope you are both OK
Thinking of you Taffy, hope they have been looking after you well


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy birthday michelle   hope you have had a nice night   i had diabeties test aswell was boring as hell waiting round drink was ok tho only a small cup   kara hope you have left hanging the curtains to luke


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep curtains can wait

luke is home so im logging off for the night, having lots and lots of BH too


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Michelle!  Hope you've had a good day.

Kara, put the mop down, lol.  Hope the BH have calmed down hun.

Hi Miriam  

Hope taffy is doing ok? Must be miserable being in hospital.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning girls

I won't be on line much today 

Hope everyone is ok

Had a lovely meal and actually managed to sleep a little better last night.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you slept Michelle and that you enjoyed your meal out.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

mimi its good you managed to sleep a little better

just a quickie from me as im off to pick up my wages and see a mate

not sure i like my hair colour lol


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi and hope everyone's doing well! x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well its quiet here today

had a lovely day seeing my mate, work wasnt as good

i recieved a letter with my wages, not the letter i want as i want to know when maternity payments will cease anyway this letter state i have gone over my holiday entitlement on 19.35 days and taken 24 days! 

it was verbally agreed that i could  carry 2 weeks forward from feb 09 to mar 09 for my op and this was agreed plus i also issued them a sick note! so they screwed that up and now instead of owing me 1.5 days they actually owe me 2.35 days and you know what im gona bloody well get it! i was really cross and spoke to my boss who informed me that no holiday were allowed to be carried forward and i explained he agreed this plus i issued them with a sick note and this is their mistake and asked him after my maternity pay to which is replied, i dont know how are you feeling!!!!

i told him i was still having BH and all he said was my daughter isnt, i almost really really wanted to turn round and say well your daughter got pregnant first month of being off the pill and has never had any problem so **** off but i stayed very calm.

im gona write another letter now and im gona see if they will start putting it in the post as sod going there every week and spending fuel money if they are gona treat me  this way , i expected a little more

good news is i do get 5.6 weeks holiday pay which on maternity!

wont be online tonight im off to play poker

hiya ffydd howya doing?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I HAVE SOME VERY VERY SPECIAL NEWS......A BABY HAS BEEN BORN YAY YAY

TEENY TAFFY HAS A LITTLE BOY AND WAS BORN TODAY  AT 16.21 BY C SECTION WEIGHING 6LB 14OZ, NEEDS A LITTLE TC IN SPECIAL CARE BUT DOING WELL.

congratulations mr and mrs taffy, must be an amazing feelings

thank god you got your pram lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG how amazing.  Is taffy ok, fine weight for the baby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how exciting is this news, my eyes are leaking lol

yeah she is fine, no doubt she wil be in hospital for a few days. baby weighs really good for 34 weeks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Funny i was just looking to see how many weeks she was.  Gestational diabetes can make a baby big, i'm glad she is ok and the baby.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it can

right i better dash and try and win some money


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have fun!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

What wonderful news, so happy for taffy, mr taffy and teeny. He is a really good weight for 34 weeks. Hope they get home soon and enjoy the sleepless nights

Thats really made my night


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations taffy and dh a little boy how wonderful so very very pleased for you.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh what lovely news.. congrats Taffy and your DH.. hope your all well and home soon x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh what wonderful news love to all, can't wait to meet him   congratulations x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Taffy! Glad to hear teeny has arrived safely, love to you all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations Taffy DH and baby.  Wishing you all the best. 

Oh the first baby of the year.  Lets hope he's the first of many.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yay congratulations taffy and dh   so pleased hes arrived safely        what a good weight..kara have you heard what hes called yet ?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Taffy and Dh on your baby boy im so pleased.  Wow what a great weight for a baby born early.  Hope you are feeling ok? You have had an awful time hopefully you will feel better and enjoy the rest of your lives together.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Havent been on for a while so got a bit of catching up to do.

Happy belated birthday mimi

OMG Well done Taffy and hubby,a beautiful boy,and really good weight for 34 weeks,hope your both home soon    congratulations xxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Taffy!!! That's fantastic news. Hope you are getting over the C-section ok and can go home soon!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy ,Wow what a fab weight as well hunnie
Hope you are both ok and will be home soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

mummy taffy is doing great and managed some sleep last night, teeny taffy has no name yet as he caught them off guard lol. mummy will be iin 4 days minimum.

mimi hope your con appointment goes ok

hiya everyone else how are you all?

claire did the mw go ok, hope your alright hun?

i played poker til gone midnight and then got home totally shattered and couldnt sleep! baby was kicking really strong and everytime i dropped off baby would wake me up or i couldnt get comfy

my friend whos house we played at last night well they were wonderful, everyone else there was a smoker yet they call had *** breaks in another room which i thought was so nice considering its their house. im waiting in for a parcel to arrive and hope to get to the bank then and post office!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations Taffy, fab news. I hope you are feeling well and baby taffy is doing well. A great weight too!!! Plenty of rest for you now.xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG, well done Taffy!  Brilliant news and lovely weight for prem baby too.  Hope you're feeling ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya cath how are you and bump?

im doing a bit of a house blitz and hoovering with a nozzle on all fours in a hope baby will turn and i think it might be working, i can feel head and bum laying transverse!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Wow, well done Taffy! That's really made my day. Hope parenthood is everything you both hoped it would be. Tare care. x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, good that baby is turning but should you really be doing the hoovering? take it easy if you can


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im sure hoovering is fine lol

ive managed to do quite alot today which is good


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Kara you should really be careful hovering so much, but glad your getting some house work done.  Hope baby is moving into a better position for you.

Ffydd how are you?  Hope the sickness has settled? 

Cath how are you?

Michelle hope you had a good birthday?

Yes the midwife did turn up an hour and half late.  She just went through our details, and asked if I was gonna have a hospital or home birth (home birth is she mad?)  Did I plan on breastfeeding etc.  Will see her again in clinic on Monday when we go for our scan.  I'm not too bad thanks Kara.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad your ok claire

i dont hoover a great deal, i usually use a long armed brush and pan but it was minging and i cant see how a little hoovering is gona do any harm if anything it felt good to get some exercise, i wouldnt of hoovered early on lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

To be honsest Kara I've hovered all along, but just don't carry it up and down the stairs.  I know I really need to do some exercise, my pilates DVD arrived today so am gonna start that tomorrow, and have found out there are aquanatal classes local, so am gonna try and go to them if I'm not working.

Rob has finished clearing all the old furniture out of the baby's room today, so just need to give it a good clean and then can think about decorating it, when we have leave.  But really don't know what colour and style to go for


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i dont carry it up and down the stairs deffo not its way too heavy

i found the best thing was to chose a theme or bed linen and decorate round that, there is so much choice out there, its very exciting doing the room, we still have a fair bit to do. 

i wish they had aquanatal classes  but they dont only pregnancy yoga which doesnt really appeal to me that much


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

They only do it once a week with us and it's on a Friday at lunch time, so don't think I'll be able to make many if any at all. Might look to see if they do more and better times in Cardiff. Are you able to see if they have them out of your area, so that you would be able to attend?

Yeah I'm not fussed on yoga, but got on well with pilates so thought I'd give it a go. I'll try anything to help get me ready for delivery.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i tried looking at a few places but everywhere is too far and i dont have a cossie that fits atm lol

i can do some exercises on my birthing ball and will walk the dog plus those and free lol, god im shattered now lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Taffy - huge congratulations   on the safe arrival of Teeny! x
Can't wait to find out what you've called him.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Oh wow wow wow, Taffy & Mr Taffy what lovely news, huge congratulations


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara good luck for scan tomorrow i really really hope that baby ellard isn't camera shy tomorrow.

hi to all ladies bumps and babes.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

[fly]congratulations to The Taffy Family   [/fly]


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope Taffy and tenny are doing well, can't wait to meet him

Kara glad you feel well enough today to do housework, i've got some here that needs doing lol

Claire i haven't thought about nurseries yet i am to scared.  I will start doing things when i pass 30 weeks lol

Cath have you felt any movements yet

Ffydd hope you are well

Hi to everyone else

Con appointment went well.  Blood pressure and urine good.  Had a quick hb scan and that was fine and she was trying to show steve someting and baby was lying face in so he/she had **** to us.  I started laughing and couldn't stop so end of scan lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks queenie hun

mimi glad your appointment went well, its good your blood pressure and urine was ok and lol at baby facing backwards

been having a lot of BH again so been just chilling out in my nice clean living room lol.....off for a nice soak in the bath now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Go and chill hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mimi, good that your appt went well.  

Kara, you're up next after Taffy  

Any news on name for teeny taffy yet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg i suppose i am lol jeez

no news on a name yet but mummy is doing great


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad appoint went well Mimi

Hope taffy and teeny have had a good day today and a step closer to being home.

Is it tomorrow that you trying 4d again Kara? Hope mini ellard plays up to the camera for you

Hope you are ok Cath and claire

Is it sinking in with you Fydd!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad all's well with you mimi ...have you decided if you are keeping babys flavour a suprise yet? kara good luck with scan hope the little 1 is feeling more sociable lol ravan where you hiding you got your hands full with sam the man


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle  we've just cleared the room of all the furniture, so that we can see what we have to play with.  We don't really get much time off together, due to Rob's shift pattern, so need to so little bits while we have a chance.  Otherwise the baby will be here and he/she will have nowhere to sleep.  Will probally paint the room when we both have a couple of weeks off in April.  I'm also afraid to leave it till later in case I'm too tired to be able to help or shop.

Kara hope scan goes OK today, 3rd time lucky.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

afternoon ladies

claire i have to say im glad we got alot of it done before now as i am beginning to feel pretty shattered and cant walk around loads of shops, thats my idea of hell

how is everyone today?

well baby ellard wasnt shy at all today yay. i woke 3 times in the night for a wee and then baby was kicking that hard i woke up at 9am ish and baby didnt stop moving, i bounced on my birthing ball and off we went. got to the clinic and didnt wait long just long enough for a drink of OJ and in we went, i said to the sonographer that i think baby has moved round as im getting different movements and yep baby is now head down yay yay and omg girls our baby is so lush and has really cubby cheeks and the little monkey poked its tongue out for us and was swollening all the way through the scan and yawning too. baby has lukes feet as the second toe is a little longer than the big toe and luke has this. baby keep sucking its hands and rubbing eyes and moving so much the sonographer has trouble keeping up. i just layed there gobsmacked that this little baby, our little baby is really in my tummy, such a weird feeling i couldnt stop smiling

here are some pictures

poking my tongue out at mummy and daddy









yawning









rubbing my tired eyes


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Amazing pics Kara, what a fab day you have had. I love the sticking out tongue, little monkey!

Hope everyone is well today, glad your appointment went well Michelle. Claire, sounds like you are getting organised must be fun starting to plan


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara so glad it was 3rd time lucky for you.  I bet your so pleased.  Fab pics, he/she look lovely


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG, baby looks amazing Kara. Did you get to see the flavour ?!
Mrs T x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no we didnt find out the flavour we are gona keep that bit as a surprise.

i cant stop looking at the pics lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Not surprised, You must be thrilled. Not long now Hun, great news on Teeny taffy too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no  not long at all and the reality is deffo kicking in now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

brilliant  pics ..really feels real now doesnt it   first 2 pics i was thinking boy but 3rd looks like girl so im none the wiser lol...what you thinking now ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol im still thinking girl, just emailed my mum a pic and my mum says baby looks like me when i was a baby awww

gona take the vid to some parents tomorrow

miriam how are you and maia?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how many times you watched video since you got in? maias fine she keeps attacking the poor cats lol and can now do standing without holding on her records 15 seconds so far  i think im coming down with something got sore throat headache and i feel knackered lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol maia sounds a right trouble maker lol. oh no your not getting this cold/flu thats doing the rounds 

ive watched it once but gona watch again when lukes gets back on the big tv lol, think baby enjoyed the scan just omg today has to be the most active the baby has ever been and only a couple of BH


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great pictures hun


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome scan photos Kara!! Gosh I can't believe how clear they are!! Glad the BH are calming down and that baby is now moving into prime position!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers girls

god tv is ****e isnt it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Absolutely nothing on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching american idol! not really my thing but nothing else on andlukes not here so i cant even annoy him lol

how you feeling today? sleeping any better?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Still not sleeping very well but think its part and parcel

You ok?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg wow kara what a fab pic hun i must say hun the pics do look like a girl   love the poking  tongue out he/she do look as cheeky as mum   Id say them pics are well worth the wait hunnie xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think so too. seems most people have problems sleeping

yeah im good just chilling at home doing nothing really, not sure what to do for dinner i think luke should buy take away but not even sure i fancy that lol

aww thanks ebonie deffo worth the wait and worth every penny, luke quizzed the sonograph about how the machine worked!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you think as lo has moved maybe stopped bh's


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im still getting a couple but no where near like i was so maybe baby turning has helped ease them but i havent been that active today lol, babys head is to the left and butt up under my ribs between my boobs, my bump shape has changed too, its nice having no bladder kicks that make me wana wet myself lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

wow wow wow.....!
Have just looked at your pics kara - absolutely fab!  
Looks like baby ellard was really ready for her time in front of the camera and had all the poses too.
No wonder you can't stop looking at them!
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe the answer is not to do anything then, i know its frustrating but you want to look after yourself and lo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks sam

i cant spend the next 10 weeks doing nothing, i still have loads to do lol, as long as the BH arent painful or regular thats fine and at this time they are very common its just when i was getting them earlier saying that being able to rest more at home deffo helps and i havent the stress of work stuff either. saying that i feel more at ease now than i have before so maybe that helps or maybe they will come back again tomorrow who knows

i have my last cervix scan on friday which will be nice too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats good about cervix scan

Thought you would have nearly finished everything.  What else you got to do hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh mate you wouldnt believe well you will soon enough how long it all takes lol, i have to buy all the little bits and bobs now and pack a bag for me which im totally crap at doing. luke has to finished the drawers and then all the clothes can come home from my parents and be put away. i wana have a spring clean if possible

the big stuff was easy to buy its the little stuff thats confusing me now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You've got a few weeks hun, things will all come together.  I'm not stressing about anything if it isn't done it isn't done lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i want everything done so i can focus on those first few knackering weeks and not think about anything but me luke baby and rex

im off shopping with my mum on monday and hope to get a few more bits then. gona pack a bag at some point too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll get it done you have a few weeks yet hun.  Just take your time

I haven't even bought a booty, i think i am still in can't believe mode lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it takes a while to sink it, even now i still think omg we are really having a baby yet it doesnt feel real

i  brought loads from ebay at bargain prices and done most of the shopping online while i was in work lol, im glad i did it bit by bit cause i havent notice how much ive spent lol....luke was talking about when we do to scotland in september and how we will have to share the driving to which i replied are you gona breast feed then lol

i really wana spend the last few weeks relaxing as i am feeling the weight now, im not massive yet either


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol I'm sure Luke would bf if he could lol

I intend doing most on line, i only have limited funds so somethings will have to wait.  My friends daughter has a 4 in 1 pram with loads of accessory bits, moses basket and bedding loads of stuff all for a reasonable price and all immaculate so i'm getting that.

No you haven't stopped growing yet hun got 10 weeks of it yet.  I'm massive for 20 weeks and i'm only half way.  Ooh i feel sorry for my knees hun lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im bloody sure he wouldnt lol

yeaah get those things off your mate and use ebay, its amazing for good quaility cheap clothes and kiddicare and kiddisave online are brill. our furniture was a bargain too, ive always been tight with money cause i havent got any lol

have you been taking bump pics? are you finding your knees worst now?

my bump is now growing out from under my boobs, i love it too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one of my best buys is a bra extender lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No i keep forgetting, i'm carrying all round so my ar*e is massive to.  Yeah my knees are struggling but i knew this would happen always does with weight.

Off to cook tea, having something healthy for a change stirfry

Ooh i could do with one of those where did you get that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will have a good look at you at the next meet

i should cook tea but cant be arsed lol

i brought it in my fave place, ebay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

so do i just put in bra extender then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will get you a link and post it here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Minerva-Crafts-and-Fabrics_Bra-Extenders_W0QQ_fsubZ19521468QQ_sidZ182272310QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322

get more than one, i got one and need a couple more i think lol

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Brill thanks hun.

Right signing off for the night, going to watch dvd and chill

Speak tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw beautiful pics Kara, so glad that LO was playing up to the camera today 

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Kara, just had a quick look before I go to bed. The photos are amazing!!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara photos are fantastic!

Mimi you having a 4d?

Hi Miriam,Ebonie,Popsi,cath,ffydd,pix and anyone else I've missed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

happy valentines and all that ******** lol, i did get a lovely card and chocs and now luke is down the garage lol

i think i spoke to soon about the BH leaving me lol. got up twice last night for a pee and couldnt get back to sleep then which is annoying

how is everyone today?

thanks for the comments ladies, we are so chuffed with the pics, gona show parents later, i only emailed them 3 lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just noticed i have 69 days to go lol sorry just made my dirty mind laugh lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara those photo's are amazing. i love the poking tongue out, think he /she is gonna be a lovely little monkey.lol

hope everyone is well and has a good day. x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

kara76 said:


> just noticed i have 69 days to go lol sorry just made my dirty mind laugh lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls there is a baby discount event on at tescos at the moment so look out for bargain

im still not dressed lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Hope everyone is ok

Ravan no i'm not having 4d, how are you hun.  Your ticker is moving down nicely

Well woken up with a sore throat and headache this morning.  

Going out tonight for a meal, i think i've only cooked once this week lol

Housework finished now onto the ironing oh what a wonderful life us women lead lol

Kara hows those BH's this morning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds lovely, you going anywhere nice?

im in the middle of cleaning too but resting lots as im having BH again and had them in the night too, nothing to worry about though.

sore throat and head ache doesnt sound good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Headache is more sinus pain, i get that all the time.  It'll go lol

Yeah just take plenty of rests, i have to never thought i mopping would be so knackering lol.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

cleaning is so over-rated!
Sams asleep,so stealing 10 mins to say Hi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it sure is over rated lol i just cant stop myself, not like me at all lol, saying that i have a busy week ahead, shopping tomorrow, tuesday chilling/cleaning, wednesday off to see tania, thursday seeing friends, friday scan phew!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

is that your last scan?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i will have to get work to post my wages out to me this week as im just not gona get there plus i dont wana lol

yeah this will be the last cervix scan then i will only be scanned at cons appointment which i have one on the 4th march, the machine is out of the arc though. not sure i will see con again, i assume i might cause of the clexane plus i have an ecg and heart scan that day too...its all go now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ravan, i love a clean house i'm a bit obsessive and i know i will have to chill when baby is here.  Hows my little man, i can't wait to see him next monday

I'm off work until wednesday, got scan on tuesday so hoping everything ok

Does anyone know how taffy and teeny are doing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh nice a long weekend. your scan will be great.

taffy might be coming home today but i assume teeny will be stopping in. she sounds in very good spirits


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

You can do mine if you like! I dont get time to clean...unless Sams asleep lol And I cant  be bothered today.
Sam is good,keeping me on my toes.Starting to form words too.....mum,dad,nan,daz(for his big bro Taz lol) what,yep...and he now waves goodbye while saying die die   

Dont forget to bring your scan pics to the meet  

Hope Taffy comes on soon and baby is well.....any name yet?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan i've got a list, fertility monitors, pressy for baby, diet books for the healthy club and scan pictures lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

a list lol have you got baby brain?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone is having a good valentine's day, and that all DH have/are spoiling you.

Kara hope bh settle again for you

Off to have shower, as have had a bit of a messy day in work.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh terrible lol, my friend said she notices i lose concentrarion halfway through conversation lol

Hi Claire you doing anything for valentines


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww sam is so so lush, bet he sounds so cute too....im hoping to get house sorted now and then do next to no cleaning for say 10 years lol only kidding (or am i )

there are 4 names in the running and today there might me a name so will leave that to taffy to disclose 

for the girls who have had their babys, what did you wear in labour?

hiya claire how are you today?

mimi now you have to remember the list lol, i write them and always forget lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I wore a short nightie with buttons(for feeding)...because I had an epidural and spinal I couldnt change till morning,so put in a spare on incase you get messy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a couple of new nighties with a few buttons down the front , will these be ok? think im gona pack my bag over the next couple of weeks. need to decide when to go to antenatal class, its only one and once a month so its either march or april!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle Rob's cooking us a meal later tonight.  So am just gonna relax this afternoon, once I get off call.

Kara I'm not too bad thanks.  

Ffydd hope your OK?

I'm in the 2nd trimester yeah, and we get to see bubs again tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay claire second trimester , your scan will be great and you can say hello to your baby woo hoo, what time is it?

so romantic meals for mimi and claire you lucky girls. im still in shock luke got me some chocs, think its more to do with him going to play cars than treating me lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Kara, still laughing at your 69 days comment!
Claire, good luck for your scan tomorrow
Can't wait to hear what Teeny Taffy will be called
Michelle, I am a big fan of lists! Hope the headache clears and enjoy your meal tonight
Ravan, lovely to hear all about Sam's progress
Just cleaned the house, now expecting to be waited on for the rest of the day yeah right, I did get a nice bunch of flowers though  
Hi to everyone else, hope you all get spoilt today ,


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara it's 3:15 so need am leaving work early, for a change.  Not looking forward to drinking all that fluid.

This is the 1st year that Rob's made a big effort.  He doesn't normally.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope scan goes well claire and enjoy your meal tonight

Kara i'm sure he was being romantic hun, you never know this could be the things to come lol

Sarah are you going anywhere tonight hun

Whens the third trimester then is it 26 weeks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah im glad i made you laugh lol

claire i didnt drink a huge amount of liquid, i went to the loo when i arrived and then sipped water as i didnt wana be uncomfy so you could try that. 

luke is romantic is his own little ways lol, christ i dont want him to change now at least im know him lol

ive read different things but think third trimester starts at week 29


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers Kara 

Better get dressed, i've had a shower so don't stink but just being lazy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive just got dressed, i love my pj's, most comfy thing i own and gona get some more i think

pregnancy still confuses the hell out of me, i have lots of books etc but omg things change so quick lol....been watching portland babies and now i have yet more questions in my head


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My friend was saying that when she was pregnant there was none of these scans all the time and basically you just got on with it.  Things change all the time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think ultrasound has changed so much in the medical field. not just pregnancy, my dad had his heart fixed thanks to U/S

this might be a silly question but im gona ask it, can you walk after having an epidural? anyone?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My friend had epidural for pain relief after an operation and she was moving around with tubes.  Not sure if same for pregnancy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

umm interesting thanks hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara there are a couple of different types of epidural.  You can have a full one, and you wont be able to feel anything or walk for a few hours after.  Or there are what they call walking epidural, which are the ones they use in labour (I think), you wont feel anything and will have some movement, but not a lot.  Not sure if you can walk around straight afterwards though.  Think you will need to rest for a little while afterwards.  Hopefully you wont need one.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara best to ask your midwife,the epidural they gave me numbs from waist down,but most hospitals dont like you to walk around after having one.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, amazing photos of your LO.  I think looks like a girl.  

Claire, good luck for your scan tomorrow hun  

Hi everyone else


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara i had epidural then spinal block then had a bed bath and changed nightie but was up walking about 3 hrs later   good luck for your scan claire   ive had lovely lay in today whilst jeff took maia up his mums we have been to a travling fair this afternoon maia went on a roundabout one in a car i just about squeezed my bum in the seat


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quickie to say I am home   and I am a Mummy to the most gorgeous little boy   
I feel physically better than I have in many months - and I cannot put into words how wonderful the past three days have been emotionally. 

Teeny taffy is still in neo-natal intensive care unit at the Gwent and will be for a little while, possibly until his due date of 25th March. He is in really good hands and everything is looking as positive as it can be.  

He still has no name - we just call him "The Boy" - but its down to 2 now lol. 
Will fill you in on all the details when I few spare minutes - but thanks for all your messages and support 

Hope everyone else is doing ok  - I've missed you all and have lots to catch up on!!! 
x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

So lovely to hear from you Taffy and glad to hear that you and little one are doing well.

Take care and very best wishes   

Still looking forward to knowing what name you go for, when you decide what suits him best   Congratulations Mummy! x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely to hear you are home Taffy, bet dh is glad to have you back. 
Sounds like your little smasher is being looked after really well, hope he can be home with you soon where he belongs  

Congratulations to you both! Have a good rest x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so so pleased little ones doing well ...must be hard coming home without him bet you will be so busy now going back and forth   any chance of a pic


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Mummy Taffy    Great that you are feeling well.  And hopefully your lovely son will be home with you and DH soon.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

so so pleased for you Taffy,wonderful feeling isnt it.Bet you and hubby cant wait to get him home.Cant wait to hear his name too......unless your sticking with ...the boy  
Hope your not in too much pain from your c/sec  Well done both and again congratulations


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy lovely to hear off you. so pleased to hear the boy is doing well and can't wait to hear what his name is. hope you don't have to wait too long before you can bring your son home. thinking of you and congrat's to you all.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Taffy! It must be so hard leaving your little one behind but he is in the safest place right now. Looking forward to finding out his name!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so thrilled for you Taffy. He is in safe hands now and will soon be home with you   CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Huge congratulations Taffy, Dh and the boy lol.  So glad your ok and feel better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy hun hope your getting plenty of lovely rest and recovery and the boy is doing great , hows dad?

how is everyone else?

ive had a lovely day yet seen most loos in carmarthen, i have never ever ever been so many times but waiting round shopping well i had to go alot. brought a few little bits and bobs and enjoyed my mums company too, shattered now though, i just dont have the energy at the moment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire how was your scan?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara glad you had a good day shopping, how are the bh's?

Claire hope scan went well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im still having them but they feel different since the baby has moved, its really hard to explain. i also waddle if i have one when walking or i walk to fast lol

what time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

1 o'clock


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hows the sleeping now? i would imagine tonight might be sleepless, nerves, excitement etc.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad you are home Taffy and feeling well. Looking forward to meeting 'the boy' lol and knowing the name.  Keep us posted.
Kara pictures are great of the 4d scan its amazing what they can do.
Claire hope the scan went well.
Michelle good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Slee[ing much the same but maybe will get better after tomorrow

Thanks Jules


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya jules hope you had a great time

yeah or no depending on whats stopping you sleep. are you tempted to find out the flavour?

i went to matalan today and they have some nice stuff and omg the stuff is mothercare is so so cute


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have we a mothercare in Carmarthen

No not finding out, been reading and its not 100% anyway and they apparently can't say whether it a girl as penis can be hiding can you imagine being told the wrong sex.

I'm surprised you haven't found out


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow mimi


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Laura


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its a small mothercare, the one is swansea is much bigger but then you have the added fuel cost!

nah we decided straight away not to find out though i did get tempted the night before the 20 week scan for about 10mins lol, well its one of lifes best even surprises. i saw some scan pics of other people babys bits and its amazing how they tell between the sexes. can you imagine getting a nursery ready for a girl and then having a boy lol. i still think im carrying a girl and think i will have a shocl if mini ellard is a boy lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well it can only be one or the other lol

I haven't a clue and i have been tempted but we decided we'd rather not know.

As long as tiddly thomas is healthy i really don't care what sex


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no we dont mind either way and its exciting wondering too lol

oh tx max is good too for some stuff, still find the cheapest places are online. my mum brought us some cellular blankers, sheets and a shawl and omg i love shawls


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Does the mothercare and tk max do maternity clothes i'm desperate for leggings


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

did you look at the baby section in tk maxx Kara? I have had some lovely presents there. Can have some designer type at cheap prices!

Hope scan went well today Claire
Good luck for scan mimi


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

think tk maxx posts crossed lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mothercare does but its stock is limited and i dont think i saw any leggings. might be best to order online but do you know what size you need? think im gona have to start wearing leggings, i have one pair of jeans and one trousers yet i think another week or 2 and they wont fit either

pix they had some lush stuff and will deffo get some bits once baby is here, got very tempted by a funky changing bag but skull and crossbones maybe going a little far lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi just a thought you could nip to mama and papas in bridgend before the meet but again not sure they will have leggings you could call um


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that at McArthur Glen hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

pmsl Kara, skull and crossbone I'm surprised you haven't gone for a car theme!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah mimi, they have some maternity wear

pix im sure the car theme will come at some point, luke is already saying that we is gona build our baby a drift car lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw that would be great!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll try and finish early and have a look


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what about these

http://www.newlook.co.uk/1640299/164029901/ProductDetails.aspx

cheaper
http://direct.asda.com/george/women-s-clothing/maternity-clothes/maternity-leggings/GEM13732,default,pd.html

oh yeah typical luke lol

/links


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

Just a quick one, as I'm really tired and need to have something to eat.

Scan went OK, pics weren't very good as the little monkey was facing away from us, so we mainly saw his/her back.  He/she growing well.  Next scan April 7th.

Hope everyone is OK?

Sorry it's a short one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire thats great news, opps you have a little monkey on board, baby must be comfy facing that way lol

so pleased for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire sound like my scan on friday, must be position of the week hun.  Glad all was ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the links kara, my computer is playing silly buggers and won't load them i'll try on steves.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they might be ****e links try copying and pasting them into the address bar, that might work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just checked the links and they are fine so try on steves

can you believe your half way?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

claire glad scan went well

mini good luck for yours tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah it won't load mothercare either so not your links hun, just a f*cked computer lol

No not really but how exciting, i can't wait to see tiddly again tomorrow hope he/she is facing the right way lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

damn that computer

i can tell you one thing time will fly now. aww i bet you cant wait. fingers cross baby is facing thr right way so all measurments can be done, its amazing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought a pregnancy book today and found out what they look for, wigged me out a bit but its good to know as well.  How long does the scan last for


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt read before the scan lol. mine lasted about 20 to 25mins i think, baby was laying perfect at 20 weeks for all measurements


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Surprised really it was in the book but there we are.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have quite a good book at the moment cant remember what it called but it makes me laugh, my reading is now about labour!!!!! reality is setting in now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh that reminds me one born every minute is on tomorrow night.

I forgot to tell you, my con was talking about epidurals and clexane and she said it is not to be taken on the day of labour or for 10 hours before epi.  Also, i might be on it after labour


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i will have a con with my con at my 32 week appointment and see what she suggest, maybe i will have to start jabbing once a day, if im like my mum first labour will be a long long time lol, i also need to check fish oils 

im looking forward to watching tomorrow, think im gona learn more on tv than one 2 hour antenatal class lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm making myself look at it, because i want to know what to expect.  That poor lady last week with the annoying husband was so knackered she couldn't push.  My sister was the same after loads of hours in labour she had nothing left and had a forcep delivery.  We don't know yet what we will be like lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think knowlegde is power with everything, i have a few fears creeping in tbh but that must be normal


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG kara i am  myself and i have loads of time yet.  Of course it is natural i think everyone has a fear of labour and we read and see things which puts the fear of god into us lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

on the whole im feeling quite chilled but i have started to wake up and think about it, silly fears more than wacking big ones lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its gonna happen whatever hun, so just try and go with it.  Having fears is normal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my mate is sending me her tens machine and ive heard great things about these

i have a mega craving for chocolate lol think im gona give in to it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Go with your cravings and have some choccy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yum yum yum

its so good

i have found that i am wanting leeks!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What cjocolate covered ones lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now theres an idea lol it could work im sure

omg chocolate spread on pancakes tomorrow i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh pancakes yeh

Going now all this talk of food has made me hungry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona chill and eat soon too


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, sorry yet another question. What pain is normal, been having cramps quite alot sometimes quite bad, but I'm also getting some sharp pressing pain in lower tummy, got this on implantation day, and assumed they were implantation pains, worrying myself now that they're coming out or something. Took yet another test which was fine, I just can't stop worrying x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd I had pain and still do now.  Pains in the stomach alone are rarely a sign of a serious problem. Carrying a baby puts a lot of pressure on muscles, ligaments, veins and the rest of your insides, so it's not surprising to feel some discomfort, particularly in the midriff. 

I kept thinking I was gonna have a period at any point because of the pain/discomfort, but unless to have any other symptoms it's all normal.  

If your still concerned, ring the clinic for advise


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quick one

mimi .. good luck for tomorrow honey x

claire.. great news on your scan x

taffy.. lovely to hear from you and your sounding really positive xx

kara.. glad you have finished work now, oh i love mothercare too lol x

ffyd.. congrats !

love to everyone xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad scan was fine claire   good luck for yours michelle ... on my 20 week they couldnt tell what it was so i think if they are unsure they wont say   ffydd take it easy whens your scan ?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

17 days, that's a while if you're worried isn't it?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry just noticed your ticker   it does seem like ages away waiting for scans is a pain as if we dont go mad enough on 2ww! hopefully pains will ease off ...if they do get worse i would ring clinic


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all,you girls can talk,got to go catch up lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning all - 

We have a name for "The Boy" - He is officially Morgan Anthony Lodge 
Morgan was my maiden name and Anthony is a family name (the middle name of Hubby, my Dad, FIL and 2 uncles on hubby's side) 

"Morgan" is doing well - he has come off the morphine and the oxygen  - 
Then at lunchtime when I went back in he was being taken off the ventilator, which was breathing for him, and onto CPAP which pumps some air into his nose to keep his airways open. Initially he did not breathe for himself (unless you tickled his feet lol!) and had to have some intravenous caffeine to "liven him up" which seemed to be doing the trick.  
He needs more antibiotics as they though he might have an infection from the ventilator tubes.   
If he was coping well through the night they were going to increase his feeds from 2ml to 5ml of expressed breat milk every 2 hours (no pressure on Mammy then!!)
He looked worse yesterday as he has bigger tubes and a little hat to keep him them in place and a big splint on his arm to keep his canula in his hand - he is a monkey and tries to pull all his wires off   - but he is making progress. 

Will try and post some pics soon - cant access my photobuck acount for some reason - so need to have a fiddle. 

Good luck for your scan mimi  
FFydd - hope your pains have gone - but ring the clinic if you are concerned
Claire glad your scan went well  
Kara - your shopping sounds fun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Morgan is a beautiful name   got and pics for us? Cant wait to see him.
How are you feeling?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad hes improving,hope he'll soon be home with you both.Must be very scary to see him like that,but hes in the best place for him right now.Sam is sending Morgan a gentle hug!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Heres the link to the album of his first few days ...... hope it works. 
http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z118/lisasianlodge/Morgans%201st%20few%20days/

/links


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

awww fantastic pics,what a beauty!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely photos Taffy! Gosh, he's a big boy! From the way you were talking about him I was expecting this frail little thing but he looks really healthy! Horrible to see those tubes but he won't remember anything I'm sure. Morgan is a lovely name


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a fab name morgan. and omg he is gorgeous he looks really healthy and strong. can't wait to have a cuddle.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy lovely choice of name for your little man. sounds like the treatment is very indept and he is being looked after very very well. love the pics, he has quite a bit of hair

ffydd if your worried have a chat with the clinic. there is alot going on in your body and many ladies have aches and pains

mimi under 2 hours til your scan

i had a scary experience last night. my had a bad tummy upset which brought of BH really strong, enough to make me cry and hide in the loo! for about 2 hours i was getting them every 10mins and my bowels were completely messed up, couldnt go, could go alot, coouldnt go etc, then they just eased! very weird, i was giving it another 30mins and was gona call hospital. it all started after my belly went very one sided so i know the baby was flipping round!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy he is beautiful, what a little man

Kara hope you are better, those bh's are becoming a real problem aren't they.  Maybe you should ring mw just to let her know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did consider calling but now they have subsided it seems pointless cause they would only monitor me and there is no longer anything to monitor

mimi hope you get a lovely pic today


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww taffy morgan is a lovely name and he is beautiful , must be hard seeing him with tubes and things , but hopefully he will be without them all soon . hope you are feeling ok   

kara ;sounds like baby ellard is letting you know he/she is there , if you are worried though just phone the hospital or midwife  

ravan/how is sam keeping you on your toes lol 

ffyd i agree with otheres if ur concerned hun ring up the clinic just to put your mind at rest hun  

claire-glad your scan went ok hun  

hope everyone else is ok    

hop


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ebonie hows j?

im gona have a word with the midwifes on friday, i do have to call them tomorrow to check about if we just turn up to antenatal class and if we can go to antenatal in march and hospital tour in april!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, no pains today but still a bit worried, called clinic, but can never get an answer, they're on lunch now so I'll try again at 2pm. 

Kara, that sounds horrible, hope you feel a bit better today. 

Taffy, baby morgan is lush, hope you're all doing ok.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

keep ringing ffydd best to get some advice if your worried

yeah braxton hicks are not nice, just spoke to my bro who inform me my body is now getting ready for labour ! he has 5 children. im just please the pain has gone

remember 9pm channel 4 tonight


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, just giving you an undate, I'm having a scan on Thurs just to check everything's ok, because the clinic were a little bit worried. I'm hoping that because it's not until Thurs, that's a good sign, think they'd have me in tomorrow if they were really concerned. Just hope I'm still pregnant!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd i still have all sorts of pains especially in the earlier stages.  Hope scan goes ok

Kara hope your feeling better

Scan went well except have to go back for heart scan as tiddly wasn't in a good position.  Also placenta low and spoke to MW and they will monitor  and if things continue will have to have a c section.  Not a good photo as tiddly was camera shy today


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle

Glad scan went well.  I think these bubs must be communicating somehow as we've all had camera shy episodes lately  .


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Little monkeys hun, they sent me out walking to see if babes would move.  As soon as i left could feel kicks lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi fancy you having a little monkey on board too, baby must be comfy, do you go back next week? did they say the placenta might move?

just a quickie as i have to cook a million pancakes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd hope your scan goes well on thursday.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'm being called back next week.  Apparently placenta lying low is common at this stage but they will keep monitoring me and yeah it can move.  Enjoy your pancakes lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Michelle, Claire, glad your scans went well. Sounds like ivf wales babies are all monkeys!

Hope your scan goes well on Thursday Ffydd

Lovely to see pics of Morgan, Taffy, he's gorgeous with a great name to match  

kara, hope you are feeling better today, enjoy your pancakes, hope they aren't all for you lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pancakes were amazing lol love um

so another viewing of your LO next week then. 

think im gona have a bath before watching channel 4 at 9pm, been chatting with my sil sister about stuff and she said she wished she had read and watch more about labour before she had her baby

i felt a little weird earlier think my blood sugar level dropped as i felt a faint so i had some choc not alot just a little and was fine


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, Morgan is gorgeous  . He looks really healthy but must be difficult to see him with all the wires and tubes.  

Ffydd, good that you have a scan arranged as hopefully it'll put your mind at rest.  Waiting for 1st scan is worse than 2ww!   

Kara, sounds a bit worrying you had a strange turn.  Hope mw gives you some advice on Friday.  

Mimi, great that your scan was good.  Hopefully tiddly will move by the time you go back and you can have a lovely pic!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quickie - Been to see Morgan a couple of times again today. He is still doing well - managing to breathe off the ventilator, just on the CPAP. His feeds have been increased from 2m to 5ml and now up to 8ml every 2 hours - so hopefully he will grow in strength over the coming days. He has been a little unsettled at times today (probably because he is now off the morphine completely) and had a real paddy just before we left this evening.  He has the sweetest cry - just like a little kitten 

Mimi - glad your scan went well - hope tiddly behaves when you get another peek next week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww taffy just like a kitten bless, sounds like your little man is making good progress

just watched one born every second, jeez that young girl was in a panic wasnt she, crikey i hope im not like her.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara she was a tit screaming like that no need for it...soon shut up after the pethadine tho ! taffy morgans a lovely name looked at pics what a handsome little chunky monkey   ...hope hes off the pipes and other stuff soon soon   michelle glad all was ok at scan i had to go for walk so they could check maias heart so dont worry   ffydd glad you are getting a scan sooner really hope alls ok  ...are you still getting pains?  kara wonder what your funny turn was remember i had bloody vertigo when preg


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah yeah i remember that now miriam

i woke up at 5am and all i could think of was fruit! wft lol
off to see my lovely mate and her twins today so wont be online. feeling pretty exhausted though and wish i could teleport myself to swansea lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy so glad morgan is improving.  

mini glad scan went well, with regards to placenta my friend had that and she had another scan the other week and it had moved so they said there would be no problems. (she is due beg of march)

kara have a good day at your friends 

ffydd good luck for scan tomorrow.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok

Sorry for lack of personals first day back to work and hectic


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, have you eaten any fruit today yet! Hope you have a good day visiting.

Hi Mimi, how is work going?  

Taffy, brilliant that Morgan is getting on so well.  When do they think he'll be well enough to go home?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely name Taffy, glad that Morgan is improving he is beautiful x

hope work gets less hectic Mimi


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Been a mixed day for Morgan - 
He has come off the CPAP and is breathing on his own and his feeds have been increased again to 11ml every 2hours. 
Unfortunately his infections levels are high so he is back on anti-biotics and had to have a lumber puncture this afternoon  
A few more pics from today.... 
http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z118/lisasianlodge/morgan170210/

Hope everyone else is ok

/links


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy that is good news that he is breathing on his own and taking more feed. bless him on the lumber puncture as they are not nice, he is a brave little fella, hope the antibiotics help get rid of infections quickly for him.

he is gorgeous taffy

how are you and dh coping with him in hospital.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Taffy he's absolutely gorgeous and really suits his name.  

Must be a difficult but very proud time for you and DH. Big hugs and very best wishes to the Taffy family   x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww taffy he really is so so lush.poor little baby having to have a lumber puncture but all for the best im sure. great news that he is breathing unaided

mimi hope work wasnt too hectic for you

i had a fix of fruit on the way to swansea and omg i needed it lol, i went to babies r us and brought a towel set, changing bag (cheap) and a top and tail bowl. omg girls my mates twins are so so tiny and gorgeous i have lots of cuddles and fed the little boy. still crazy to think im gona have one soon lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad you had a lovely time at your friends. how old are her twins.  shopping again lol yes kara you will have one soon and not long to go now. woo hoo how exciting.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw Taffy he is stunning. Bless him, hope the antibiotics do the trick soon, great news that he is breathing on his own

Sounds like you have had a lovely day Kara. You sure are going to have one soon!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tbh nope i still cant believe it lol mad i know


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so excited for you. have you got everything now.

hope all other bumps, mums and babes are well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no im still buying things but have most of it i think, need to sort hospital bag and i want a nursing pillow. still need some more sheets and blankets and towels.the nursery is filling up now lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

think you should get your bag packed with those bh. lol

i'm sure you will get there. it amazing what a one little one needs.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeh bag packing next week, then week after is cons appointment and antenatal class


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh taffy poor morgan really hope infection clears soon hes doing so well breathing on his own   kara how was tanya over the moon i bet


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hadn't realised that Tania had her twins, will you send her my love and best wishes.  How old are they?

Hope eberyone is doing ok

Taffy oh bless morgan, i hope his infection clears up soon, but good news he is breathing on his own.  Could you pm me your address please hun


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Woo hoo - I had a cwtch   It was sooooooo amazing  
We went in last night to see Morgan and the nurse on the evening shift casually asked whether I had had morgan out for a cuddle today..... When I said that I hadnt been able to cuddle him at all she got him straight out of his incubator and let me cuddle him for about half an hour.  He is just adorable     
I feel like we have taken a giant leap forward.... still a fair way to go but we are heading in the right direction


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh how special Taffy, ask them about kangaroo therapy.  Apparently they lay baby on your bare chest and dh's and the heartbeat helps baby to bond to you.  I'm sure there is more to it than that but a friend of mine had prem baby and they were doing this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww taffy how very very special. must be an amazing feeling to have a cuddle with your soon

mimi hows you? sleeping better?

the twins are coming up 3 weeks i think or just gone 3 weeks, they are adorable. 

im finding being off work a great help for the body and mind and it doesnt matter that mini ellard wants to kick me for 3 hours when im trying to go to sleep, both me and luke were in stitches last night as baby feels so strong now

kangaroo therapy gona look that up, i know baby likes skin to skin contact. the little things must find it weird to go from being all cramped up in a womb listening to a heardbeat and muffle sounds to being out in the world


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy that must have been a wonderful feeling a very special time for mummy and her son. 

kara good that you are feeling better now you are off work.

morning all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara yeah i'm sleeping a little better thankyou

I think i have growing pains today, they feel different like a stitch but not bad just uncomfy

Hopefully you will not need kangaroo therapy lol

Queenie how are you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they dont call it that with a normal term baby then? just prem?

good your sleeping better, i slept my best in the second trimester. on yeah you will get plenty more growing and stetching pains yet, your body is working really hard now and your womb is in mega move mode lol, you should (so books say)be growing around 1cm a week on the fudus height. bloody amazing isnt it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i think its only prem care cos they are in incubators.  Full term delivery get plenty of cuddles

I thought that, it comes and goes.  

The whole process is amazing

Hows tania coping with twins bless her, bet its hard work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah thats why its called kangaroo then lol now that makes sense......

my brain isnt in gear and hasnt been for months, trouble is its getting worst now 

tania is coping very very well, she is such a natural mother and looks great. not sure i would cope so well with 2. i sat there feeding the little boy thinking omg i could be given birth to a baby that is this weight !!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

How much do they weigh, and they sound so sweet

My brain is being affected as well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

5lb 4oz and 6lb something, thats is i remember right lol

another little tip, if your gona buy maternity clothes buy it too big or it wont last


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Already finding that out lol

Ooh how sweet, i'm so glad she is natural at it all.  Hope i am lol

Hows the bh's


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive ran out of clothes, i know have one pair of jeans, one trouser and leggings thats it for bottom half!

im sure we will all find our own natural way

still having BH they seem to be worst in the evening why i havent a clue, but they dont worry me like they did. last cervix scan tomorrow which will be a nice thing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Back later, got to take 20 people 10 pin bowling, oh the hardships of work lol

I've got some leggings that should fit you i will add them to my list lol

Glad bh's are better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are all turning in to list writers lol
have fun im off to lunch with some mates


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh Taffy so thrilled that you have been able to have that special moment, things must seem so much better now. Each day is a day closer to morgan being home.

Have fun bowling Mimi, or watching lol

Kara, it is great to have that skin to skin contact for you and luke as soon as poss after baby is born. My brother did it on his two, very special.
How is everybody else today?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi ladies hope you are all ok, Taffy your son is beautiful, what lovely pics you must be so proud  

I have a question for the pregnant ladies, just want to get some opinions if thats ok: my dh is barmy about australia and has been there before. he has wanted to go back for ages but we could never afford it. a family member has now offered to pay as a gift so dh has been looking at dates in school holidays ie July / august this year. He was really surprised when I said I wanted to hold off booking til after next tx because I would not want to go if it worked.  

EC is around 19th April so if it worked I would be around 3months I guess by then. Just wondering how you felt / feel around that time and if you would have considered doing a long haul flight etc.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie i think it is a personal thing re flying.  If you feel like going go. What a lovely offer and a chance in a lifetime before kids take over hun.  Lots of ladies fly whilst pregnant hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie trip to oz sounds fab. but totally understand how you feel about the flying. hope you are able to get some answers. have you tried googling it to find out what is advised.

mini hope you enjoyed watching the bowling

kara all the best for scan tomorrow.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, had scan today, all is fine - one sticky one, absolutley tiny (15mm) but definately there and we saw a hb! I know it's still really early days but it feels much more real now, my left ovary has always been quite high and they think that combined with the uterus expanding caused the pain, doc said it's nothing to worry about though and it shouldn't affect the baby.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd that wonderful news congratulations.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats Ffydd, its such an unbelievable experience when you see hb isn't it?  Try to relax now (i didn't) lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

good news on the scan ffydd, really pleased for you!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Brilliant news Ffydd - what a relief!!!! Now you can relax!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Taffy just saw the pictures of Morgan he is lovely and has loads of dark hair, how cute   How are you feeling?

Great news Ffydd on scan glad everything ok and a HB seen


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

fantastic Fydd


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd glad the scan went well

Taffy Morgan looks lovely, so glad he's improving and that you got a cwtch.

Nic congratulations

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd woo hoo well done on your scan hunni and i hope you feel more at ease about the aches and pains. i think worry is part of pregnancy when you have had a journey like ours

claire how are you?

welcome nic, whoo hoo

mimi hope bowling was fun

marie an mimi says lots of ladies fly when pregnant, i think it really depends on how you feel personally.  i think as long as you walked about etc to help prevent dvt it would be fine. flying would not be for me but maybe if someone offered to pay for a trip i might be different lol

all the mummies, ravan, taffy, popsi, miriam and ebonie how are you kids

queenie cheers hun, your great at remember scans of mine even i have to write them done there has been that many lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I've had a couple of bad days.  Have had really bad headaches so haven't been on here for a while and when I have it's only been for a short time.  They seem to settle and then come back twice as bad.  If they don't settle will give the midwife a ring.

Hope your OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah hun give your midwife a call if they carry on, i know headaches are common but always best to get things checked out

yeah im good thanks hun. been to lunch with mates which was lovely.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

If it's no better tomorrow will her.  I excepted to get headaches, but these are worse than I imagined they would be.  

Glad you had a good time with your friends


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah then hun give her a call, that what they are there for


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Taffy, so lovely you got to have a cwtch with Morgan 

Good news on your scan Ffydd!

Michelle, hope you had a fun day bowling

Kara, sounds like not working is suiting you very well

Claire, sorry you aren't feeling well, hope your headaches go away

Ooh Marie, trip to Oz sounds ace! 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all   claire i used to get headaches i would take 1 paracetamol and use the 4head stuff   taffy so pleased you were able to cuddle morgan hope he carrys on improving so he can come home soon   ffydd glad scan went well is it sinking in now


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

It was a big day for Morgan yesterday. 
He came out of his incubator into a cot and then later moved from Neo-Natal Intensive Care to a Growing Nursery on the Special Care Baby Unit. 
He is still on anti-biotics for his infection but his feeds have increased to 40 mls every 2 hours (by tube) 
and he is keeping this down. 
Mammy and Daddy have both had a cuddle now and Mammy has changed a few smelly nappies. 
I had some skin to skin contact yesterday afternoon and tried to breast feed him at 8.30pm last night - but he was too sleepy, bless. He is generally very chilled - but he can really let rip when he has a paddy (difficult to believe they have been concerned about those lungs lol!)
It is going to be a little while before he is able to come home - he needs to be breast (or bottle if that fails) feeding for 48 hours on his own before they will even consider this - but this was a big step in the right direction

Ffydd great ews about your scan. Kara good luck for yours
Marie I flew to Tenerife when I was abour 20 weeks - baby was very active on the flight especially take off and landing. I would want to do a lot of research about the before flying long distance but the trip sounds fab 
Claire hope the headaches have settled - but speak to your midwife, thats what they are there for. 
Queenie , Mimi and all those I have missed (baby brain!) - hello x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy lovely to hear that morgan is doing well.  I hope the feeding improves so you can get him home

Kara good luck with scan

Claire i had terrible headaches at your stage of preg, they advised me to drink more and to get dh to rub my neck and shoulders.  Hope the get better


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Taffy it sounds like Morgan is coming along great  

Good luck today Kara

How are you today Mimi?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy that is such great news, a step in the right direction for sure and great that mummy and daddy have have cuddles. bet things change everyday now which must be amazing. hehe changing smelly nappies , i cant wait 

hiya everyone, how are you all?

well scan ok but might not be the last they need to talk to con, cervix measurment is 3.4 now and was 3.6 so a slight change but still all good. we saw baby, the guy who scans is so nice, thankfully grumpy lady wasnt there as she just does cervix scan lol, baby is still head down yay yay and looks massive lol. spoke to the midwife about feeling like i cant empty my bladder so she sent a urine sample away and test one there too, she gave me a tip to rock back and forth on the loo and this helps move the baby so bladder can empty fully and yeah it seems to work. my mum came with me which is nice. went to see lukes mum who had brought us some baby stuff aww including some girlie stuff that will go away in a bag until we know for sure, she works in a charity shop so if a boy they can go back there. got a beautiful blanket too, well chuffed. having fruit cravings so went and stocked up on fruit too.

also got my first maternity pay yay yay

shatter now


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taffy great to hear Morgan is improving daily,hope hes home with you both soon.


kara also try an exercise ball,worked for me when Sam was on my bladder lol
Well done baby ellard for heading south!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a call so will try that later


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw lovely to see baby ellard again Kara and grown! Hope everything is ok with your cervix. I've got this picture of you in my head now rocking lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will look a little crazy, thankfully no one is watching when im weeing lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope not lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Taffy, great to hear Morgan is doing so well
Glad your scan went well Kara - rocking on the loo lol!

Hi there Michelle, Claire, Miriam, Ravan, Ffydd...and now Nic! 

hope all you mums and mums to be have a fab weekend x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well this is my first update on this thread as a pregnant lady!! YAY! Woke up feeling like a different person. Still have an uncomfortably large stomach but had a lovely night's sleep with no 'episodes' and no sickness this morning which is great.   Here's hoping I continue this way.

Hi to everyone - sorry I haven't been keeping up to date with what everyone's up to the last few days as I've been so wrapped up in myself


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nic I'm glad your feeling better.

It's nice to see more pregnant people on here.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

thanks sarah

nic the clexane must be helping! glad your feeling well

claire hiya hun, yeah its great to have more successes, how are you? been shopping again? have you joined all the clubs, tescos, sainsbury, boots etc

im sat in bed still as its freezing, lukes off playing with his car and left me in bed which was nice so ive been snoozing. think i will pop him down a sandwich later and do some housework if i can be bothered lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm OK thanks Kara, haven't had a head since Thursday so hopefully they are passing.  I've not done anymore shopping as yet, I'm either going with Mum tomorrow or I'll pick some baby clothes etc up on Monday in Sarn before the meet.  Joined most of the clubs but not the sainsubury one, we don't have one local to us so haven't bothered.

I really need to do some housework as friends are supposed to be coming over tonight, but Rob was nights last night so he's still in bed.  Need to finish clearing the baby's room to as Rob wants to sand the doors down ready to start decorating.  But I'm just not in the mood to do any house work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have had no head lol. ive done most of my shopping on ebay and still am lol, sheets and blankets now. think i need to ease off buying clothes lol

i cant be arsed with housework either but its such a mess, i wish luke would finish the nursery funiture so i can put things away cause now i just have stuff piled in there

deffo buy things when they are a bargain hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I meant headache, but I do feel sometimes that I have no head  

Well I've just ordered 2 changing mats and a baby bath and a foam insert from boots (I had vouchers left over from Christmas).  Don't know where I'm gonna put them, suppose I'll have to take them to either sets of parents house until the decorating is finished.  I'm a bit reluctant to get baby clothes until we know what flavour we're having.  Yes we're finding out, Rob really wants to know love him.  Although I have picked up some plain vests and a couple of white baby grows.

Did get vouchers form Mothercare this week and luckily there's a voucher for money off the cotbed that we liked, so will order that around my 20 week scan. 

Not long for you now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh wow your gona find out, how exciting. i would wait on the clothes shopping then lol

no i didnt get vouchers for mothercare but did for babies r us

no not long at all for me, 9 weeks which seems very soon  now cause time is flying by and i have loads to do lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we were talking names last night and i had lots of no's and a thats not bad lol.its really really hard


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah it was something Rob felt strongly about, don't know why.  He really doesn't mind if it's a boy or girl.  

I had 2 sets for some reason, can bring them on Monday for you if you want?

You'll get there.  To be honset I don't think anyone is totally ready.  My friends have said that there were things that they hadn't done or had forgot things.  I think that as long as they have food, clothes and somewhere to sleep and most of all Love.  It doesn't matter if everything else is done.

We're the same, everything I like Rob hates and vice versa.  It's so hard, as they'll have the name we've given then all their life.  We do both agree that we like Welsh names, and not these odd names.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah please that would be great, thanks

we dont mind girl or boy, its very exciting wondering. mostly its the little things i need now and stuff for me and my hospital bag which i still havent a clue what the really pack lol

are you taking weekly pics of your bump? i have been and the difference is amazing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Hope everyone is ok.

Claire glad headaches are better

Kara glad scan went well

Nic welcome on here hun

How do you join all these baby clubs

Kara i have a list in my book re hospital bags i will bring it monday another thing to add to my ever growing list


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi yes please that will be a great help, not sure if my books have one! how are you today?

i brought some maternity leggings, over the bump and deffo 100% than normal ones, just need a few longer tops now lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I haven't yet as I just think that it fat at the mo. As I've stopped dieting and am eating normally, so have put a bit of weight back on. Think I will do in the next few weeks though. Will get Rob to take them, will his all singing all dancing camera. Will put those vouchers either in my bag or the car for you.

Yes Michelle I have your mobile number. The headache appears better at the mo. Here's some links for you:

http://www.tesco.com/babyclub/

http://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/Parenting-Club/

http://www.mothercarebabyandmeclub.com/SignIn

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps sorry mimi you can join all these clubs online


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire cheers hun

Kara i'm fine, went out last night to an 18th party so i am knackered today.  Feeling baby more now and stronger.  My rescan is on thursday so will find out about placenta and heart

I have a great list so will copy for you.  Most of it is common sense and you have already bought


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

babies r us is a good one too

i bet your shattered, i find it hard staying up late. meant to go on a rally tonight! not sure i will go. bet you cant wait for the rescan now and hope baby is in a better position

me and common sense dont work at the moment lol. need to try on my nighties bet they are too small now lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No problems Michelle


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Labour bag

Nightdress
toiletries/washing kit
Sanitary towels changes of underwear
Camera
Loose change
List of phone numbers

Optional extras
Video camera
Face spray, sponge, lip salve, massage oil
Personal stereo, music, magazines

Babys bag
A pack of newborn size nappies
nappy cream
cotton wool balls
2 sleepsuits
2 vests

For after the birth
Nightie front opening for bf
disposable knickers or old pants
extra absorbant sts
breast pads
toiletries
towel
slippers
dressing gown
favourite snacks, high energy foods, drinks
ice pack or heated pads

Optional extras

ear plugs and eye mask
reading material
pilow

Kara hope this helps


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a good list thanks

loving the ear plugs are they for dh's lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

be back later

gona go and take luke some sandwiches and bite of lunch with him


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

At the risk of boring you all with pics of Morgan - here are a few taken yesterday and this morning. he is still doing well 
http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z118/lisasianlodge/Morgan20022010/

Hope everyone is having a good weekend
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun you couldnt bore us

your son is so so beautiful

how are you feeling?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Exhausted ...... lol 
but he is truly wonderful - and worth every little bit of pain and heartache we went through for him.
Hubby and I are just going back to the hospital now for 2'o'clock cwtches, feed and nappy change 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow bet you cant wait to get there to see your wonderful boy

exhausted i bet hun, sounds and looks like morgan is getting stronger each day

i should be hoovering but im gona watch the brits lol. i might cheat lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh taffy he is a little treasure and he is looking stronger in every new photo.  Enjoy your visit to the hospital and i hope you get plenty of cuddles 

Kara that was a quick lunch hun.

I have just biten the bullet and joined a few baby clubs lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Taffy he's gorgeous hun.

About time Michelle, enjoy spending you vouchers when they come  

Well Kara I managed to do the ironing, so am now having a break from housework and watching tv too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke is down the unit which is 2mins from home, i took sandwiches and it was bloody freezing lol, decided to come home to do some housework but now the brits is on lol

good for you joining the clubs, you will get regular emails and stuff through the post. im waiting for my tescos membership as you get a changing box for free if you buy some pampers. your ticker seems to be flying by now

claire your a good girl doing ironing, im gona wipe round super quick lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Taffy - the photos of Morgan are lush! He definitely looks a lot happier now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've signed up to boots, tesco, mothercare and babies r us any more i should do?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i joined pampers and atamil too, you should have a slip to send away in your bounty pack, you get a free cute polar bear

crikey mini ellard is getting so very strong and i still have 9 whole weeks of growing yet lol

umm robbie williams yum yum


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy your son is gorgeous and keep posting i for one enjoy seeing the pic's of morgan.

hope everyone on this thread is well.x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is OK?

I now have a poorly husband, he has man flu.  This it's a take out then this evening.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Taffy, how could we ever get bored of getting pic of such a handsome bundle of joy. He certainly looks to be getting stronger. Will look forward to getting to meeting him x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im ok been chilling most of the day. just eaten thanks to luke and lack of consideration! men!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just quick post as its late ..taffy so pleased morgans doing well he is gorgeous   catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone is OK and having a relaxing day.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

afternoon all

how is everyone of this beautiful day, well its beautiful in pembrokeshire

i have a tooth ache! damn it 

been over mil to drop her lawn mower off and now im watching grease on e4 classic cheese lol. mil said she will come to silverstone for lukes drifting on the 10/11 april cause i dont wana stay home incase i go into labour with luke being at least 5 hours away lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Kara thats nice of her.  We need a plan like that as Rob works 2 nights a week and works in Port Talbot.  I know it's not 5 hours away but will take at least an 40 mins to get home.  Think I will have to go and stay with my parents as we've just got rid of our spare bed.  Don't think I will fit into the baby's cotbed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke works in swansea so he is always about an hour away which isnt a problem, the drift event is a little scary as he doesnt want me to go incase i go into labour yet i will be worried sick if im home and he is there incase it happens then lol

luke mum doesnt think he should go but like i said to her it might all be fine anyway, he is drifting on the 10th 11th april at silverstone and then on the 1st may in llandow.  i know im looking ahead but we have to

we are off to chester on thursday night as luke needs to take his car there!

need to question my con next week about the clexane and epidural and im sure there was something else but mt mind is blank lol

claire do you see midwife now at 16 weeks?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah, I see her at 16 weeks.  Hopefully to hear heartbeat and have blood test for Downs.  Not that it changes anything, but we feel that we would be better prepared if we knew.

Time is flying by.  I think I was so desperate to get to  12 weeks and that seemed to take ages, but now the weeks are just going.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

and it gets faster and faster too lol

hearing the heart beat is pretty amazing, i still love it


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know we've just been standing in the baby's room, trying to decide how much furniture we will be able to get in.  We also decided we're gonna wait till we find out the flavour before we get the paint.  We're both on holidays that week so it shouldn't take us long if we sort all the prep out in the next few weeks.  I cant believe that by the end of the summer, there'll be a baby in there.

The only thing is Rob cant make it, he has a meeting.  So I'm gonna bring the doppler home from work so that he can hear it too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shame rob cant be there but something cant be helped

will you go for pink or blue once you know

luke measured and made a little plan on paper which i thought was a little anal but funny lol, we brought a 4 piece funiture set


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't know really I was thinking about a yellow or a natural colour.

We've got 2 built in wardrobes in the baby's room so just need to get some draws.  Rob wants to get a sofa bed rather than a nursing chair, he thinks it will be more comfortable (for him I think).

It's mad, we didn't concentrate this much when we bought the rest for the furniture in the house.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol typical man, the nursing chair we brought luke thinks will be his gaming chair afterwards!!!

sofa bed is practical but might not be as comfy as a proper nursing chair and foot stool, sofa bed is practical isnt it


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy your lovely son is gorgeous    

Kara, less than 9 weeks for you, that's not long at all  

Hope all mummies and mummies to be are doing ok and enjoying the weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg laura your right, its not long now at all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

You'd better get your hospital bag packed! Is it withybush hospital that you're nearest to?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah withybush unless im away from home which i home not

im gona pack my bag in the next week or 2, it feels very very weird and its coming round very very fast too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im feeling really tired and a little fed up this evening not sure why, cant put my finger on it at all. maybe its cause ive  up my roast pots!

am having a fair few braxton hicks today that are now getting very tight and feel like it goes very tight round the baby. im not worried about them but they are weird.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hormones love

Hope those bhs don't cause you too much bother


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah must be high hormones, TMI i feel mega horny , happy yet fed up wft is that about lol

well i get a BH tomorrow you can have a feel if you want? cause you can feel the tightness


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope you don't get any, but yeah would love to feel

I'm always horny poor steve


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i will hun, i dont not get any

your a horny devil too lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

second trimester horny.  Its getting a little difficult lol we just have to laugh sometimes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i was very horny in the 2nd then it went and now its back and really back lol......i offered to pay luke lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl how much

Is look one of the men that find pregnancy a turn on, steve loves my body

Hope this conversation doesn't offend anyone lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun i would pay him alot, think im just gona have to use my female charms lol

i think the main problem is baby kicks strong enough now to feel and see from the outside that baby is there! i cuddle up to luke and kick kick kick baby is now kicking him too lol, it makes me laugh

im glad steve looks your body. im sure we cant cause offence...orgasm causing braxton hicks too lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a comedy lol

I suppose being kicked while doing the business will dampen the mood slightly lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

for luke maybe lol

this is so making me laugh. my whole belly moves now, its so funny

better go and save my roast pots


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

At least the conversation has raised your mood hun

Good luck with the pots


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

roastie look good yay thank god for that

be back later unless i have a night of passion! yeah right


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going now to cook tea, see you all tomo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

quickest dinner ever

its tasted ****e opps


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL Kara you really made me laugh!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you laugh about the dinner or lack of sexy time lol

one good thing my cold sore has gone so at least i can have a snog lol


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Wetting myself catching up with you lot. Lol. Nic congrats on your  ! What wonderful news!! x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

great to see this thread filling up with bumps! 

Hope your all well and getting fatter day by day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all your sexy ladies

how is everyone?

i have a dentist appointment tomorrow to sort my tooth ache yay yay and omg  TMI last night i woke up in the middle of the night with milk leaking all over my chest!! is this normal at 31 weeks?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Leaky boobs is very normal hun, shows they are working ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had enough for my cereal lol, im not kidding 

how are you today? sleep well?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats a good sign 

Didn't sleep to well, awake at 3 and didn't go back until 6 but hey ho not complaining

Got the leggings in the car for you will you remind me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bugger, i wake up lots too.....our bodies are getting us ready

thanks hun i will try and remind you, its the blind leading the blind memory wise

i need to try and find something to fit again today. jumper and leggings i thnk


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I,m wearing leggings and a top, i find them more comfortable

Definitely blind leading the blind hun, i can just about string a sentence together

Good news steve starts a new job week monday.  He rang me this morning and someone rang him up and offered him a job he didn't have to sign on after all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats bloody great news and good timing too yippee, bet you both have a smile on your face

i need to find a top to go under my jumper incase its mega hot in there but i havent many long tops and need to cover my bum or i feel naked


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its not as much money but will have to stop buying extravagances lol

Kara you will be sitting on your ar*e so don't worry about it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl good point lol

is it a local job?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah its going to be great having steve home again.  i hate it when he is away.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thats great and such a special time to spend together


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

He's coming home at the right time, hopefully he will be able to feel the baby before long and that will be special for him.  

Hows Luke and the job now, is he still unhappy or are things sorted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it wont be long til he can

luke had a meeting with his boss and sorted it all which is great so he is alot happier thank god. its a very stressful job and he works really hard.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats good news then.  His job sounds stressfull and must be awful when things are unhappy there

I'm 21 weeks today what a milestone hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

indeed

on the spending front, when your ready sod shops well some shops you can get bargains, ebay all the way lol, i have saved alot of money,


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

There is a lot of gimmicky stuff out there isn't there?  I was in tescos yesterday and saw things to wrap dirty nappies and all.  I am a gadget person and i am so going to stop myself buying the stuff lol

Have you got a monitor and which one did you go for


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah hun there is, if you want gadgets ebay ebay ebay for a fraction of the cost. i think i will get a nappy wrapper purely because i cant put nappies in a bin outside cause of rex so will either get a wrapper or a bin ~~(air tight) to go in the down stairs loo

havent got a monitor yet, we were gona get a cool video one but they are mega expensive off to a plain listening one, i do want one with a temp gauge on it. might leave luke to pick this one,he made me laugh and said no need he will set up cctv!! lol

the most expensive thing we have brought is the pram


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boots have some flashy monitors on sale at the moment


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was looking at tommee tipee only cos it was in a magazine, the alarm goes if the baby hasn't moved after a few seconds or minutes (can't remember lol)

My friends daughter has all the stuff for a knock down price but i would like to buy a new pram i think.  I just want to visit toffee apple hun

I'm going to start shopping at 28 weeks only because if my placenta doesn't move up i might have to go in earlier than planned so had a little meltdown the other night.  At least steve is home now so he can help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the monitor with the mat thingy? its another minefield isnt it lol

melt down cause its going quick and you have nothing? 28 weeks gives you time, just make lists 

go to toffee apple but wear blinkers lol, the stuff in there is amazing. we brought key things new i just thought well the changes are this is a once in a lifetime. i can understand wanting the pram new i did too even though we were offered a free pram from a mate, it was exciting chosing together and a new car seat is important too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well theres another minefield do i get a car seat that is just for the car or one that i can carry about.  The thing is these things are important and you want to get them right

Yeah meltdown that time is flying and i think i have all the time in the world.

I will start making a list, i was also looking at a cot bed yesterday.  They last for years so might be getting one of them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we were gona get a lie flat car seat just for the car but in the end decided on the one to go with the pram, just makes it easier if i have to nip to the shop and would save getting the whole pram out the car.

it starts to go quicker and quicker too, have you got a mother care catalogue? they have a list in them, if not i can bring an old one for you?

we got a cot bed cause they last for a good few years and minimising costs when baby is here is important cause im only gona be working part time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Got a catalogue thanks hun

We had the same thought about a cot bed, i don't know how i am going to go back to work full time can't afford childcare costs.  I'm going to see if i can stay home, work has really peed me off and is still doing so.  I thought MIL could have baby but i haven't asked her yet and i couldn't leave tt with sister as he would be smoked out by the time i get home lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no whats up with work?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just boring cr*p lol and i am peed cos of mat benefit f*cking tight wads


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah work is rubbish

im still owed holiday pay and 9 hours for over crimbo! i doubt i will be going back there whatever happens cause after 10 years i did expect more

im gona have to dash and get sorted, got to go into swansea to swap cars!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok hun

No need to talk in meet now, we've exhausted conversation lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

somehow i dont think so lol 

see you later, drive careful and at speed limit


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What you trying to say i talk to much lol

Speed limit all the way


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

eww at the leaky boobs mine didnt leak till after i had maia   happy shopping ladies its all a minefeild lol im sure i had voucher in bounty pack given in hospital for nappy wrapper


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ... just a quick one.. on monitors

we researched mega on this.. and bought the BT 150 digital monitor.. had it brand new in box on ebay for £65, its FANTASTIC !!... it has 5 volume levels and anything above number 4 you can hear every breath our princess takes.. and when she cries .. well it almost lifts the roof lol... we only have it on number 2 during the night as she is right next door and can hear anyway.... there is no crackling or anything.. so glad we went for this one

hope this helps

love to all the bumps and babes xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mimi, great news about Steve's new job!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whoops missed that ..michelle thats fab news be great with steve working closer to home  ive got summer video monitor but cant remember where i have put box to see what model lol this ones similar tho and much cheaper than mine was  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Infant-Night-Video-Monitor/dp/B000WHHHES

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

heres a site thats good to pick one from then get on ebay like popsi said  http://www.babymonitorsdirect.co.uk/video_baby_monitors/summer_infant_night_vision_baby_video_monitor.html

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks miriam and popsi for the info .  i will research these


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy thanks for mat trousers they fit with a little room for growth lol.  Chuffed now cos only put one size on

Hope everyone is doing ok, speak laterz got to get back to work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

miriam cheers for the links matey

taffy great to see you yesterday you looked great

how is everyone?

luke kept me awake most of last night grinding teeth and pushing me out of bed! went to the dentist and he wont do the filling unless im in severe pain because it a tooth that already has a silver filling in and he doesnt wana remove it cause i could inhale and swollen mecury so if i can cope with it he will do it asap after baby arrive. he has given me special tooth paste to make it less sensetive if this doesnt work i can have antibotics, if thats no good he can temp pack it! he s a good dentist and also said my gums are inflamed this is purely down to pregnancy as i know. so i hope the tooth paste works

feeling pretty shattered today, abit like ive been out partying all night (yeah right)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone?

i have given up trying to sleep, i have been awake half the night and then woke at 4am, luke got up at 530am and i really wantedto sleep but i cant, tooth ache and just general cant skeep so thought sod it i will make a cuppa and stay up at least i will be knackered tonight and hopefully sleep well


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow Kara, you are an early bird today. Hope your toothache eases off, its horrible.

Hope all mums, mums to be and little ones are well today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara if the tooth is that bad you should have the filing, its no good being in pain hun

Morning to all you lovely ladies hope you are all well and not snowed in where you are.

My last night alone my dh comes home tomorrow and no more going away for a while woohoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sarah its not too bad

mimi bet you cant wait

i managed to get back to sleep for a couple of hours which was nice, tooth isnt that bad just niggles when i wake up cause im uncomfy, im feeling a little sicky between my ribs! having a weird start to today thats for sure


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Toothache is horrid, glad you went back to sleep

NO i can't wait i hate it on my own especially now baby is moving and i don't want steve to miss anything


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im hoping the toothpaste works. 

its so exciting that he will be home with you.

just had a couple of parcels arrive yay, gona attempt some housework today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What you been buying now lol.  You are going to have enough stuff for triplets lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just a couple of blankets, dont think i would have enough for triplets though....not yet, probably seems like ive brought tons as im doing it over a long period lol,


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Only joking hun, sos i had to pop out then take one of the lads to work.

I was looking on ebay for prams and they are quite expensive.  How much did your travel system cost you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

most is at my mums, only 2 suitcases full lol

we paid £388 for the stroller, carry cot and footmuff plus £74 for the car seat and £15 for the adapators. kiddicare is good for prams. i wanted something light and easy to fold above anything else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats a good price hun.  Is it easy to put up and down, i have really painful thumbs and need something that won't aggravate them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

piece of ****, it has 2 buttons that you pull up and it folds forward, if you ever need to see how a pram fold type it in to you tube lol. the change from car seat to carry cot or stroller it has 2 button on each side that are a little stiff but will ease up im sure


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely thinking of the oyster.  I will visit toffee apple in a few weeks again and have a go.

You feeling ok apart from toothache hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i must admit the oyster is very good value thats for sure and it really is lovely, i love it

no not really im feeling quite weak and very breathless today but this is normal towards the end, so glad i finish work i would never of managed

having some toast and tea while i decide what to do first lol

you ok?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have just read something about mat pay but can't do links.  Look at the daily mail site and they are on about increasing mat pay 

Sos your not feeling well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will go and look

to post a link you copy and paste the address in the top address bar (where is should say http//www etc etc )


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok i will do that just in case you can't find it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1253200/EU-plans-maternity-leave-increase-cost-2bn.html

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay you can post links now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks hun, i'm completely thick with computers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it easy when you know how

have you decide when your gona finish work yet?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well if this law gets passed about end of may time, but if not middle of june


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Gosh, all this talk of prams, monitors, and maternity wear is all a bit overwhelming! It's a whole different world isn't it? DH bought me my first pregnancy magazine last week and there is soooo much stuff to take in. Trying to take one day at a time and not get carried away!

Kara - sounds like you are having a really rough time of it! Hope you start to feel better soon  It is so frustrating when you can't sleep. Are you able to nap throughout the day to make up?

Well I went back to work this week but ended up coming home yesterday in a lot of pain around my ribs. It appears the fluid from OHSS has moved from my stomach area (which is good as it means I can eat properly again) but is now up around my lungs which is causing a lot of pain and breathlessness. Went to the clinic this morning for more blood tests and a scan (I'm like a pin cushion!!) and I have been advised to take 2 weeks off work to rest!! Can't believe it! Thankfully boss and workmates are understanding but I still feel guilty about it. Glad I had the scan as there was clear evidence of at least one gestational sac measuring 6.4mm and possibly another one but it was hiding   Should know more at my 7 week scan in 2 weeks. 

Right.....bring on the daytime TV!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi dont you have to tell your work at 25 weeks?

nic nah girl im ok really just a few little niggles. the information is overwhelming abit like when you start ivf . your ohss sounds nasty make sure you rest now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh f*ck do i, then i will have to finish middle of june lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the law says you must let your employer know 15 weeks before the baby is due yet you can change this date with 28 days notice, you will get you MATB1 form at your next MW appointment


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was wondering about my matb form, mw appointment on 17th March so will get one then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

make sure you take a photocopy or 2 for your records and steve might need a copy, lukes employer asked for a copy.

been looking at those nappy wrappers today, think i will get one. need to see when my cheque clears first and then order it from kiddicare probably. i so need to go into the nursery and make a list. my nighties for hospital are too small opps lol

i had my £190 though yay, you will get this at around 28 weeks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you had the 500 yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you only get the £500 grant if you get benefits so nope


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought we were all entitled to it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854

nope we only get the £190 to buy fruit and veg lol, well thats whats its meant for

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh well serves me right for not reading properly lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it use to be for everyone. shop on ebay and save tons lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im just about getting my head round the things we can claim once baby is here


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i intend to, will start soon

Can we clain child credit and all if on low income

Right off to get some lunch and a drink.

Speak laterz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will be able to claim child benefit which is £20 per week and tax credits which work on your earnings.

i need to carry on doing some housework, but will stay online as i will  no doubt be stopping and starting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive just ran over my laptop lead with my hoover and its buggered, i have ordered a new one but i will need to log off now as the power doesnt last long, might see if i can get other laptop working later, thankful i didnt get electric shock, what a dkhead!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im on my old laptop after i got it working, done loads today and im shattered, might have to go to southampton tomorrow to pick something up for luke!!!!hope not


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

phew dont have to drive there tomorrow, luke is due home at 7ish then he is off to play cars again....im a car widow

i took half a paracentmol earlier and just taken another half!!it takes the niggle off!

mimi hope your LO is in a good position tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you lovely bumpsters, mums and babes are well.

Are you stalking me to Southampton Kara   That would have been a hack of a drive for you Hope your tooth better.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you are all well   nic so you might have double trouble then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

pix you caught me out, i was gona gatecrash lol....so glad i dont need to go though lol

miriam how is your little monster lol, hows you and your sister?

i felt quite exhausted last night and ****** off with my tooth too, luke insisted i take a paracetamol before bed and i did listen to him, i only do when i want to though lol and i sleep really well and tooth seems a tiny bit better today. i contacted a specialist dentist in swansea that has high volume vacumes and guards and all fancy crap yet they even said not to remove the filling so thats it then..got to go and get my wages today

mimi hope scan is good and you get a good piccie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

got my wages yay, my bosses daughter had her baby, she had a rough labour too!! the other receptionist is odd she didnt say hello or good bye...stuck up cow

stopped in narberth on the way home and went into the red cross shop and brought a lovely comfy dress to wear to the christening i have in march


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle

You really need to look on ebay, for baby things.  We've just had a bargin  .  We've just had an almost new crib for £20, will just need to get a new mattress.  So thats one less bigish thing we need to get.  Kara I'm getting like you now hunting for bargins  

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire wow you did get a bargain, we got a new crib mattress from kiddicare for £20 and has free mattress cover. keep ebay shopping its so so much cheaper

just had to take another paracetamol boo boo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know I think we only had it that cheap as it was ending around midnight.  I love it think I'm gonna move onto maternity clothes next.  It is worth keeping an eye out for things, I'm all for saving money on items, it just means that I can save a little extra to stay off work longer.

I've taken a couple over the last 2 days too.  My headaches are back again but worse, couldn't even watch tv or have the lights on yesterday.  GP thinks it may be viral rather than pregnancy headaches, but I'm not sure.

Hope your tooth settles soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

paracetamol is safe isnt it?

we have a crib too , a glider crib and it lush, not sure where im gona fit it in our bedroom lol. clothes is a mega bargain too well everything including maternity clothes

oh no your still getting headaches, that sucks


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah paracetamol is safe to take as long as you don't take more than the recommended dose of 8 in 24 hours.

This one is a swing one, which you can lock to stop it rocking.  We're gonna have to move some of our furniture into the baby's room until he/she goes into the cot.

Yeah still getting them, they did settle down.  But as soon as I woke yesterday I had a headache and it's still there today so have had it for almost 48 hours.  Seems a little better today, at least I can bare the tv and pc today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

headaches are no fun at all, im glad it seems better today. those swinging crib are lovely too, your'll have to get some bedding now, you can get lots of fitted sheets on ebay for a good price lol

i need to get luke to finish the nursery funiture so i can bring the clothes home and put it away, i have another bag to take to my mums lol

nic how are you?

mimi bet steve will be pleased to be home?

cath hows you hun?

ffydd how are you?

mummies, miriam ebone and popsi hope your little ones are well


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

She's including 3 sets of sheets, so think I'll pick a couple up when we get the mattress.  Gonna collect it tomorrow after work, she only lives around the corner from me and then need to take up to mums until we sort the room out.

I think this is the best way to do things as you don't really notice how much you spend.  Think our plan is to get 1 big piece every month, but not much more to get furniture wise now.  Cotbed, a chest of draws and either a sofa bed or a nursing chair.  Then clothes.

I'm sure it will look fab once it's finished.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree and thats what i did, i havent a clue how much ive spent lol. the nursing chair was our very first buy

thats great she is including sheets, i have found sheets and blankets expensive, those cellular blankets are expensive new thats for sure.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone hope you are all well

Scan went well, no abnormalities as far as they could see.  Also placenta has moved and i am now fundal.

Steve and i have been looking cautiously at prams, now the 20 wk scan out of the way and everything ok we might make a start.  Still have plenty of time anyway lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad all went well, did you get a piccie?

what do you mean by fundal.

aww thats great your looking hun, thats a good start


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats what it says on my notes placenta fundal, i'm assuming it means normal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i googled lol

anterior (on the front wall of your uterus) MINE
posterior (back wall of your uterus)
fundal (top wall of your uterus) YOURS
right or left lateral (right or left side of your uterus)

thats good news isnt it? did john scan you?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that good then?  

John was on the computer but other lady scanned me.  Tiddly wasn't in good position so they gave me free photo as you can only see the head lol (beautiful head though)


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, not a great day for me today really!! (for a change!!) Had a funny turn this morning before going to work, came over all hot and faint and thought I was going to pass out and I was sitting down!!!! Had a lie down for 20 mins and then felt a bit better!! Oh the joys!
I haven't really bought anything yet but I guess I'd better make a start! Ive finished painting the room now so its ready to fill but it still doesnt seem real at all!!! (Apart from the constant kicking I can feel! lol)

How is everyone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi yeah its good, was it grumpy draws as i call her? there is one sonographer there that is miserable lol. your LO is naughtie lol

cath you poor girl, sounds like your blood pressure must have dropped, when you seeing midwife next?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cath hope you feel better soon

I think it was grumpy she didn't say much.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl sounds like grumpy draws to me, she did 2 of my cervix scans and has no sense on humour at all where john is really nice


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

John is nice, i don't care she did a good job lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dildo cam needs a little sense of humour lol. did you go in toffee apple again with steve?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Blood pressure, thats a good point Kara. Last time it was 85/55 which is low anyway, I wonder if it went low for a time. After a bacon sandwich I felt better!! yum yum!!!

Toffee Apple sounds nice, I still haven't been there.

Mimi glad your scan went well. Its such a relief isnt it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

make sure you eat something and could be worth called your midwife just to get checked over hun

you need to go to toffee apple its lovely there.

i better cook dinner, im having a really hungry day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry guys just popped out for chips

No Kara we have been looking on line steve found the quinny buzz 3 package and will go to kiddicare and have a look

Cath toffee apple is lush, but came out of there very confused lol.  Yeah what a relief to be told things are progressing ok, i feel i can celebrate now (hence the chips lol)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yum yum chips, my spag bol is ok cooking away smelling lovely

kiddicare has loads doesnt it, deffo worth a trip on the baby show at the nec in april i think it is, might get a bargain there too

glad your celebrating


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just needed to be told everything is ok.  I'm a cautious person anyway and have this terrible feeling about jinxing (silly but its a me thing).  

Where is kiddicare hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not at all hun, i think everyone feels like that, the 20 week scan is a biggy

kiddicare is near peterbrough so quite a way to go, you could always pick a pram on there and go someone localish to test it out lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I won't be going there then lol

Why is everything so far away


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cause we are in bloody west wales lol

eddershaws in swansea is very nice but expensive, mothercare and babies are us are good too

im off to chester tomorrow for the day, luke is having his drift car set up if he finishes it tonight that is lol, i hope so or he will be grumpy lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies   So sorry Ive been a rubbish poster   

Sounds like you have all been busy shopping and planning for your new little arrivals  
so fabulous for you all    

Kara the time is flying by for you hunnie Ur in single numbers now   so exciting for you   

Mimi ~So glad your scan went well Hun , Did u see any dangly bits or not      

Claire~you had a bargain with your crib Hun well done   hope your headache goes soon hunnie xx

Cath~Hope you don't have another episode like that hunnie , Maybe  it was your blood pressure or you needed something to eat. do what Kara said and have a little check over by your midwife   

Miriam~lol monster Maia is still keeping you on your toes then   give her a kiss from me  

Raven~How are you and SAM hope you are OK .  

popsi~How is princess hope the teething is not causing her any more pain  

Well we have turned a corner here with j he have calmed down and not so much attitude  
Ive  spoken to a few of my friends and my sister who all have kids his age and they have been going through the attitude phase as we have    and his sleeping pattern is brilliant now he is up in bed with no attitude 8,30 every night a little later on weekends .   
Do you know Lady's i still wake up and am in awe of my little boy . How what he have been through for the first 3 yrs of his little life!!
And now what a wonderful inspiration my little man is. I'm so so proud of him 
Oops i think a may have chatted  a little bit to much sorry ladies big hugs to anyone i have missed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you havent chatted too much at all

its great that j is out of that stage for now at least.

i better go and eat my lovely dinner


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll take a look in toffee apple again and see if they have it then goggle a cheaper one hopefully

Enjoy chester and hopefully things will go alright and luke will not be grumpy

Hi ebs glad things are better with J


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mini glad scan went well and great to here you are starting to look at baby things.

kara hope the tooth ache easies and have a good time tomorrow in chester.

cath hope you are feeling better and get checked out.

claire congrats on getting a bargain.

em glad j is out of his attitude phase, and you should be proud of him he is a credit to you.

miriam hope maia is too much of a monster lol

raven good luck with ovulation sticks and hi to sam the man

popsi hope the teething easies for princess

taffy hope morgan is doing well

 to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy so sorry i forgot to ask how you are doing? my brain isnt with me anymore

i now know what people mean by getting hot in pregnancy, wow im hot and not in a sexy way


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah she hasnt posted for few days ..hope morgans doing well taffy   michelle so pleased all was fine at scan you can start to relax a bit now   cath could you have low iron.. i cant remember when you get tested for it ? emm glad j is behaving how are you bribing him up to bed   kara and claire im a ebay addict too i won maia a toddler bed tue even tho she wont go in it for months it was such a bargain i couldnt resist


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe miriam another ebay bargain hunter.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

jeffs got to go to swansea on sunday to pick it up   im exited tonight my freind went to be induced tue morn and so far the pessaries were only giving her back ache and period pain they were going to put her on drip or break waters at 4 and ive heard nothing since 2 and her parents live 5 doors up and there cars not there so im on edge waiting for a text


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad Morgan and I havent been forgotten lol  My gorgeous boy is doing well - He gained 45g at his weigh-in  
I am knackered lol!! Been trying to stay at the hospital for 4 feeds a day - so from about 10:30am till 9:30pm..... 
We also had a little bit of a breakthrough with the breastfeeding on Wednesday when we discovered he only likes milk from the right breast - wtf is that all about?!!!!! Anyway, we are persevering but its a slow old process. 
As feeding and weight gain is the only issue for him now I am going in to stay on Saturday morning and staying until he is ready to come home. They have said it could be a few days or a few weeks - but once I have a bedroom there is no pressure on us to leave until we are ready. At least I will be with him 24/7 and feeding him myself so we can see whether breast feeding is gonna work or whether we switch to bottles and formula.  

Mimi - I wanted the Quinny Buzz - but found putting it up and down really painful on my wrists - mothercare do it so go in and have a play. Glad all was well at your scan. 
Cath sorry you are having a rough time - hope you start to feel better soon
Kara - hope your tooth gets better soon 
Em - nice to hear from you glad things are improving with J.
Queenie - Hi - sorry to hear the lap was so expensive - hope you get a cancellation soon  
Miriam &  Ravan - hi and hugs to Maia and Sam  
Popsi hows the princess coming along 
Claire - enjoy the shopping / bargain hunting
Nic - dont think Ive congratulated you and welcomed you to the board yet.  

Apologies anyone Ive missed - but need to go back to bed - this 3 hourly expressing is killling me lol !!! 
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

taffy... glad your little one is gaining weight and you can stay with him from tomorrow it will be easier on you all xxx

my princes is doing great thanks ... into everything lol xx

kara, mimi, miriam, ebonie, cath, and everyone else sending you lots of   ... i am off tesco shopping now


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Mimi - glad your scan went well. I think you can allow yourself to get excited now and start buying away!!
Cath - hope you don't get another episode. They can be scary. I find that a bacon sandwich normally sorts out most ailments!
Claire - hope your headaches don't drag you down and that they disappear soon.
Kara - hope toothache is getting better.
Taffy - hope your little one gets to come home soon. You must be knackered!!

Well, I'm feeling a lot better, as long as I don't spend too long in one position which can get quite painful. I think the fluid is starting to disperse which is making it a lot easier to move around and by belly isn't sticking out as far as it once was! Feel a bit of a fraud not being in work but DOCTOR'S ORDERS!! I am watching so much crap on TV it's unbelievable! I've Sky plus-ed anything and everything just so I have a bank of things to watch when I get bored. DH is so sweet - he went to Toys R Us yesterday to get me a jigsaw, lol. Was really pleased that I was feeling well enough last night to go to see Lee Mack at St David's Hall with DH and my parents. We got tickets last year and I was really worried that I wouldn't feel up to going. He was hilarious!! Had an awesome night but had to hold my belly because laughing was so painful!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hope everyone is OK today

Nic glad your feeling better

Taffy glad lo is getting stronger.

Sorry just a quick one as need to clean house friends coming over for the match.

Had some good news today our nephew is going to be a dad, about a month after ours.  We now feel very old, great aunty & great uncle, we're only in our 30's


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

quick post from me as i am totally shattered, bed at 1am up at 430am and a round trip to cheshire, nice day though lol

taffy aww i think its great your gona go and stay and be with your boy and its great about the weight gain....you must have different flavoured boobs lol unless he prefers the position on the good boob.

will do full personals tomorrow, sorry but i need to crash out

ps tooth is ******* me off now, plan b on monday i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Taffy so pleased you had a break through with the bfing.  Hopefully it will be easier when you stay at hospital to get morgan sucking from both boobs lol.  Take care and i will be thinking of you all

Kara whats plan b

Claire hope headaches are better and congrats great aunty lol

Nic glad your feeling better and enjoyed lee mack

Popsi hi hun hows things going

Hi to everyone else, sorry if i've missed anyone.

Well i can't sleep, i think i have got myself into a bad routine.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

mimi oh no sleeping is a little like that isnt it, the more you dont the more you cant etc etc, i use to have big problem with sleep before pregnancy!

well plan b would have been antibotics but i think ive turnt a corner (touch wood) last night when i brushed my teeth before bed something between my teeth burst and omg it bled and bled but this morning most of the pain has gone and now its just a little niggle and a little numb! will see how it goes through the day

how is everyone today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like you had an absess, nasty.  Hope it keeps at bay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah could be!

having a nice lazy day at home today. my friend had a baby girl yesterday after having a sweep on thursday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw those nappy wrappers over hold about 28 nappies! i may look into a different option, ...scented nappy bags lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats to your friend hun

I was looking yeaterday at them and i think scented nappy bags are definitely going to be cheaper.  Thats the thing in the long run how much are the cassettes going to cast


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think long term scented nappy bags will be the way to go, nice gadget but maybe a waste of cash

im looking at nursing pillows lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nappy bags are the way to go ladies.. TBH i think them nappy bins are a waste of money.. I know they say that they dont smell but my friend has one and it does a bit and TBH i would not want 28 stinky nappies in my home !!... nappy bag and outside bin is the way to go .. lol xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers popsi, might get a new dustbin with a lid i can keep shut away from rex lol

how are you?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks popsi, i was thinking on the same lines but i am bloody gadget mad lol

Kara buy a wheelie he will never get into one of them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah yes a wheelie bin is a great idea, will see if luke can get one through work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

i have them occassionally lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great ideas or wheelie bins lol

what you up to today? chilling?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great ideas lol

But i also have a wheelie bin

It has taken me all day to clean the house i have to keep stopping lol

Going out tonight to MILs for a party, should be good but late

What you up to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i have to stop and start lol

another party you lucky girl

we should have gone to take mil her garden table but decided on staying home and chilling out cause yesterday was a long day and luke is fed up of driving, he has drove alot of miles this week

just brought a nursing pillow and a food tray for pram (for when baby is older of course lol) i have been waiting for them to get the nursing pillow back in stock

btw you wana join kidstart i have and you get money back for purchases like a kid saving thing i think lol
https://www.kidstart.co.uk/Users/PageView.aspx?p=myhome

i have a busy end of week next week

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this link is better

http://www.kidstart.co.uk/View/HowDoesItWork.aspx

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks i am already registered apparently, can't remember doing that lol

Driving is a bummer, i drive loads in a week and find its hard work sometimes

well done on your purchases hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah driving sucks if you dont wana be doing it, luke has been to the south coast and cheshire this week thats on top on swansea and back each day

mothercare have the quinny  buzz with £100 off atm.

i dont think i have much more to buy which is good. got lots to sort though lol

its good your already on there, wish i knew about it before i started shopping lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not buying it yet lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i know hun but its good they are giving discount and means i bet you will be able to get a deal when your ready to start shopping, hopefully before your baby is born lol....they inducing you at 39 weeks?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah inducing me 39, not very far away actually.  Steve and i are going to pram shop in a few weeks.  I haven't a clue which one to buy.  Is the mothercare in swansea a good one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no its not that far away at all and will go so so quick

yeah hun there is a mothercare (big one) and babies r us  (inside toys r us) in the same retail park and eddershaw isnt a long drive away.

the mothercare is massive and has loads there and nice clean loos lol...i have a think about loos atm


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely with you on clean loos hun

I will go in a few weeks hun and have a try of them all.  My thumbs are so sore i need something easy

I'm feeling tiddly thomas above my belly button now, thats prob because of uterus being fundal (now i know what it means lol)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your placenta is fundal you mean. its a good feeling isnt it. i think our baby plays football with my boobs atm

i think some are much easier that others thats for sure.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i meant placenta lol

Brain is not active yet lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my brain in on strike all the time atm

your uterus moves a massive amount in a week atm, its amazing. im just growing out now and bump changes shape as baby moves, i just find it amazing. 

im sat on the sofa is a loose top and jogging bottoms and feel so very comfy. getting a fair few BH still and now the tightness is very high too.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm still in my dressing gown.  Had shower but thought to heck with it today.

Steve gone to fetch his caravan, he should be home soon

BH's must be a normal thing for you hun.  Must be worrying though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good for you, its good to relax

you gona park the caravan on your drive?

BH arent so worrying now im further along, they did really worry me

umm trying to decide if im hungry enough to cook dinner or make a snack lol, im back to craving oranges and orange juice, tooth is niggling a little now but not pain so thats good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No caravan going to frinds where we are going to sell it

You 32 weeks now hun, only 8 weeks to go woohoo (or 10 lol)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hope you manage to sell it soon

yeah 10 at most which is madness, ive started to read about about labour and birth and have antenatal on friday but not going for the hospital visit until april as we are busy on the sunday. got a heart scan on thursday in hospital and they i see mw and con in the afternoon in tenby for my 32 week appointment, i then see mw every 2 weeks....its gona so fast


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Busy times ahead lol

Is the scan of your heart of babies

I got my next appointment with mw on 17 th March,18th GDT then con on 9th April, so not so bad for me yet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the heart scan is of my heart just to make sure im ok for the pressure of labour i think, ive had one before and i have something called Aortic regurgitation well that what the last one told me, i had a heart mumur as a child yet this went away on its own but i was always told to put it on medical forms, before i had my wisdom tooth out they did a scan cause having a wisdom tooth out can cause bateria to get into the heart and stick to valves! they said that now they have the technologially they can usually tell what a heart mumur is! and mine is this thing....not a probelm though and i have antibotics for ops etc


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope that goes well then hun.

Logging off now steve home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks

enjoy your party


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. yes good plan we have big wheelie bins here so we are lucky, but i would NEVER keep a dirty nappy in the house, not being funny but the smell is horrendous LOL !!! for a little princess you would not believe now she has started eating fruit and veg lol

i am great thanks, really settling in now after inital shock !!!... feels like i have been a mammy forever now, DH is currently bathing her while i prepare a nice meal for us both, never thought just 2 weeks ago i would have been able say that LOL !! did not have time to eat, but nice routine going now xxx.. not long for you now honey 

hope everyone is doing great xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun i bet your house if fully of happiness

im searching for ideas of names for a girl....me and luke think very different on names lol, he is up finishing the nursery funiture


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My you two can chat.

Well I'm shattered today.  Been shopping with mum think we've been to almost every baby shop in Cardiff.  Managed to get mattress for both the moses baskets and crib.  I also picked the cotbed and mum paid (ye)  thankfully Eddershaw's will keep it for us for another couple of months.  

Michelle mothercare has a really good sale on prams at the mo, it's worth having a look.  There's no problems with window shopping.

Kara glad your tooth seems a bit better. We have the same problems as you with baby names.

Popsi glad your getting a routine.

Hope everyone else is OK?

I'm off for a cuppa and to slob on the sofa all night.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229651.0


----------

